# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ملف كامل عن حكم صور ذوات الأرواح اطفال-انمي-رجال-نساء

## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*ملف كامل ان  شاء الله لجميع الفتاوى الخاصة بهذا الموضوع الذي يشغلنا كثيراً ونختلف في  الرأي عنه ونحتار فيه عله يكون نافع لنا جميعاً وياريت من تريد نقله فلها الحرية وجزاها الله خيرا


 
تصوير النساء في دور القرآن وعرضها في الفضائيات

السؤال: ما حكم دخول المصوّرين داخل دور القرآن لتصوير درس لإحدى الداعيات، علمًا  بأن المصور ينتقل بين النساء المستمعات لإظهار صورهن في الحلقة التي ستعرض  على الفضائية الإسلامية؟ 


    الجواب :   الحمد لله
  يجب على المرأة ستر جميع بدنها عن الرجال الأجانب ؛ لأدلة سبق بيانها في جواب  السؤال رقم (11774)ورقم  (92801)


 ولا يجوز تمكين من يصور النساء وهن كاشفات لوجوهن ، ولا نقل هذه الصورة عبر  الفضائيات أو غيرها .  
  وسبق الكلام على مفاسد مشاركة المرأة في الفضائيات - ولو كانت منقبة - وينظر : سؤال  رقم (134785)



  وقد سئل الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك حفظه الله : " ما حكم ظهور  المرأة الداعية  على التلفاز بحجابها الشرعي وذلك لغرض الدعوة والفتوى؟ 
  فأجاب : " الحمد لله وبعد.
الأصل أن المرأة فتنة بصورتها وصوتها ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما تركت   بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء ) [متفق عليه]، ولذلك حرص المتبعون  للشهوات على  إدخال المرأة في جميع برامج الإعلام المسموعة والمرئية. وعلى  هذا فلا يجوز للمرأة  أن تخرج في القنوات ولو كانت متحجبة باسم الدعوة  والفتوى ، فإنه يستمع إليها ما لا  يحصى من الرجال ، وهي إنما خرجت في  القناة بدعوى تعليم النساء ، ثم إنه لا حاجة  لقيامها بالدعوة والإفتاء  بواسطة القنوات فإن الأصل أن يقوم بذلك الرجال، بل وقيام  الرجال به أكمل ،  ولم يزل الرجال في تاريخ الإسلام يقومون بالتعليم والدعوة والفتوى  في  المساجد ونحوها، فهم الخطباء والأئمة ، ولا يجوز أن تتولى المرأة شيئاً من  ذلك  إلا في أوساط النساء.
ثم من المعلوم أن مشاركة المرأة في وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة تترتب  عليها  مخالفات شرعية من خروج بلا حاجة ، ومخالطة للرجال ، وتصوير لشخصها  وإن كانت محجبة ،  وفي ذلك ما فيه من المفاسد التي جاءت الشريعة بسد الطرق  إليها كما قال الله تعالى:  ( يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ  مِنْ النِّسَاءِ إِنْ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ  فَلا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ  فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ  قَوْلاً مَعْرُوفاً *  وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ  الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  الأُولَى ) [الأحزاب 32- 33]. وقد تتبرج المرأة في لباسها وإن كانت   متحجبة. 
  وبناء على ما تقدم أقول : لا يجوز للمرأة أن تخرج في القنوات الفضائية ،  داعية أو  مفتية أو معلمة ، بل يجب أن يقتصر نشاطها في الدعوة العامة على  بنات جنسها في بيت  أو مدرسة أو مسجد في مصلى النساء .
وبهذه المناسبة ننصح إخواننا القائمين على القنوات الإسلامية بأن يتقوا  الله ، ولا  يغتروا بأقوال المتأولين الذين لا يرون بأساً من إدخال عنصر  المرأة في القنوات  الإسلامية ، بل يدعون إلى ذلك ويؤيدونه بشبهات ، ويكفي  أن ذلك يوافق أهواء  العصرانيين الذين لا يهوون إلا باطلاً ، أو ما يجر إلى  الباطل ، ولهذا تعجبهم  القنوات الإسلامية التي تخرج فيها المرأة ،  ويعدونها مسايرة للعصر ، ولا تعجبهم  القنوات التي لا تخرج فيها المرأة بل  يعدونها متأخرة ، ويصفون القائمين عليها  بالتشدد ، ولهؤلاء نصيب من قول  الله تعالى : ( وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ  الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ  تَمِيلُوا مَيْلاً عَظِيماً ) [النساء: من الآية 27].
نسأل الله أن يهدينا سواء السبيل، وأن يجنبنا سبيل المغضوب عليهم والضالين، آمين "  انتهى نقلا من "شبكة نور الإسلام".  
  والله أعلم .  

الإسلام سؤال وجواب 


______________________________  _____
هل تصوير الفيديو للزفاف حرام ؟ 

سوف أتزوج قريباً وأريد أن أعرف هل تصوير الفيديو  للزفاف حرام ؟ هناك من  يريدون أن يرونا ، فهل يجوز لنا تصوير الفيديو وليس  تصوير الكاميرا ؟. 

**الحمد لله * 
*من المنكرات التي تقع في  الأفراح تصوير النساء ، وهو محرم سواء  كان هذا التصوير بواسطة الفيديو ،  أو كان بآلة التصوير ، والتصوير بالفيديو أشد  قبحاً وإثماً .*  *وإذا  كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد " نهى أن تصف المرأةُ  المرأةَ لزوجها  كأنه يراها " – كما في الصحيحين - : فإن التصوير – وخاصة بالفيديو –  ينبغي  أن لا يُشك أنه أبلغ من الوصف ؛ لأنه يراها على الحقيقة دون التخيل . *  *هذا  – بالطبع – إذا كان التصوير للنساء فقط ، أما لو كان مختلطاً  فإنه إثم  آخر غير إثم التصوير ، ومن عادة النساء إذا اجتمعن في مثل هذه المناسبات   أن يتنافسن في لبس القصير والفاضح ، وفي تصوير هذا للناس وتوزيعه نشر  للفاحشة  والمعصية وحث عليها واستهانة بها ، وماذا تفعل من لم تكن ترغب  بهذا ثم خرجت صورتها  وهي في كامل زينتها ؟ وكيف تصنع من هداها الله تعالى  بعد ضلالة وانحراف وقد انتشرت  صورتها في أفلام الأفراح ؟ .*  *قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين :*  *فإني أضيف إلى ما سبق من المحاذير التي تقع ليلة الزفاف هذا  المحذور العظيم :*  *لقد  بلغنا : أن من النساء من تصطحب آلة التصوير لتلتقط صور هذا  الحفل ، ولا  أدري ما الذي سوغ لهؤلاء النساء أن يلتقطن صور الحفل لتنشر بين الناس  بقصد  أو بغير قصد ؟! أيظن أولئك الملتقطات للصور أن أحداً يرضى بفعلهن ؟! إنني  لا  أظن أن أحداً يرضى بفعل هؤلاء ، إنني لا أظن أن أحداً يرضى أن تؤخذ  صورة ابنته ، أو  صورة زوجته ، لتكون بين أيدي أولئك المعتديات ليعرضنها  على من شئن متى ما أردن !!  هل يرضي أحد منكم أن تكون صور محارمه بين أيدي  الناس لتكون محلا للسخرية إن كانت  قبيحة ، ومثاراً للفتنة إن كانت جميلة  ؟! .*  *ولقد  بلغنا : ما هو أفدح وأقبح : أن بعض المعتدين يحضرون آلة  الفيديو ليلقطوا  صورة الحفل حية متحركة ، فيعرضونها على أنفسهم وعلى غيرهم كلما  أرادوا  التمتع بالنظر إلى هذا المشهد !!*  *ولقد  بلغنا : أن بعض هؤلاء يكونون من الشباب الذكور في بعض  البلاد يختلطون  بالنساء أو يكونون منفردين ، ولا يرتاب عاقل عارف بمصادر الشريعة  ومواردها  أن هذا أمر منكر ومحرم وأنه انحدار إلى الهاوية في تقاليد الكافرين   المتشبهين بهم .*  *خطبة جمعة في جامع عنيزة بعنوان " منكرات الأفراح ، محاذير ليلة  الزفاف " .*  *وقال الشيخ – أيضاً - :*  *وأما  تصوير المشاهد بآلة التصوير : فلا يشك عاقل في قبحه ، ولا  يرضى عاقل -  فضلاً عن المؤمن - أن تلتقط صور محارمه من الأمهات والبنات والأخوات   والزوجات وغيرهن لتكون سلعة تعرض لكل واحد ، أو ألعوبة يتمتع بالنظر إليها  كل فاسق.*  *وأقبح  من ذلك تصوير المشهد بواسطة الفيديو ؛ لأنه يصور المشهد  حيّاً بالمرأى  والمسمع ، وهو أمر ينكره كل ذي عقل سليم ودين مستقيم ، ولا يتخيل أحد  أن  يستبيحه من عنده حياء وإيمان .*  *" فتاوى علماء البلد الحرام " ( ص 439 ) .*  *والله أعلم .* *الإسلام سؤال وجواب**
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

*وضع صور النساء في المنتديات النسائية لتعلم المكياج والزينة

 

              أنا مسئولة عن منتدى نسائي ويطالبونني  بالسماح لصور النساء ليرون الماكياج  وتساريح الشعر والأزياء (بحجة التعلم  والاستفادة) وقد كثر الجدل في هذا  الموضوع وعندما رفضت اقترحوا أن تكون  الصور ترسل لمن لديها الرقم السري أو  تكون الصورة مجزأة (العينين فقط أو  الأنف فقط ......إلخ) . مع ملاحظة أن  باستطاعة أي زائر للمنتدى تجميع هذه  الصورة مرة أخرى .أما الرقم السري  فباستطاعة أي رجل التسجيل في المنتدى  على أساس أنه امرأة وطلب الرقم السري  .... أرشدوني جزاكم الله كل خير فأنا  لا أريد تحمل وزر غيري (أفيدونا  بالفتوى لأضعها في المنتدى) .

 الحمد لله
أولا :
لا يجوز تصوير ذوات الأرواح ، من الإنسان أو الطير أو الحيوان ، إلا  للضرورة أو  الحاجة ، كصور الحفيظة وجواز السفر ونحو ذلك ، ولا فرق في ذلك  بين الرسم أو التصوير  الشمسي أو الفوتغرافي ؛ لعموم الأدلة في النهي عن  التصوير ، وذم فاعله , وينظر جواب  السؤال رقم (22660)  ، (8954) .
ثانيا :
رخص بعض العلماء في الصورة النصفية ، أو ما قطع منها ما لا تبقى معه الحياة  ، وذهب  آخرون إلى أن العبرة بالرأس ، فإذا بقيت الرأس فهي الصورة  الممنوعة ، وهذا أظهر  القولين ؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (الصورة  الرأس ، فإذا قطع الرأس فلا  صورة) رواه الإسماعيلي في معجمه من حديث ابن  عباس ، وصححه الألباني في  السلسلة الصحيحة (1921) .
ثالثا :
إذا كانت الصورة للمرأة ، وكانت ستنشر في مجلة أو صحيفة أو موقع من مواقع  الإنترنت  ، كان الإثم أعظم ، لما في ذلك من إشاعة الفساد ونشر الفتنة ،  وإن ما يوجد في كثير  من المنتديات من صور للنساء لأمر يحزن له المؤمن .
ولهذا نشكر لك اهتمامك وحرصك على تحري المباح في هذا الباب ، ونسأل الله لك  ولأخواتك المشاركات معك التوفيق والسداد .
والذي نراه أن تسمحي بعرض ما يلي من الصور :
1- صورة الرأس وتسريحة الشعر من الخلف أو الجنب ، مع طمس معالم الوجه .
2- صورة العينين أو الفم أو الأنف ، على وجهٍ لا يسمح بتجميعها ، بأن يؤخذ ذلك من  صور مختلفة .
3- صور الأزياء مع قطع الرأس ، أو طمس معالم الوجه تماما . 

والله أعلم . 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
* هل يجوز تصوير المساكين وهم يتسلمون الصدقات ليطمئن قلب المتصدق بوصولها إليهم ؟

السؤال:
حينما نود أن نساعد المساكين في  بعض الأماكن الفقيرة ، اشترطنا أن نلتقط  صورا للمساكين وهم يتسلمون  التبرعات سواء أكان هذه التبرعات نقودا أم  أطعمة . سؤالنا هل يجوز أن يشاهد المتبرع ما قدم إلي المحتاجين من التبرعات  حتى  يطمئن قلبه , وهل هذا الفعل يعارض الحديث الصحيح القائل : (ورجل تصدق  بصدقة  فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم يمينه ما تنفق شماله) ؟ 


           الجواب :
الحمد لله 
سبق في جواب السؤال رقم : (130353)  بيان جواز التصوير للحاجة أو الضرورة ، وأن ذلك مستثنى من أحاديث النهي عن التصوير  لمكان الحاجة .
فإذا وجدت الحاجة الفعلية لهذا التصوير الوارد في السؤال ، كأن يكون في ذلك  حافز  للتصدق ، أو يكون فيه زوال شكوك تدخل في نفوس المتبرعين ، أو يكون  فيه دعوة لفعل  الخير والمسارعة إليه ونحو ذلك : فلا بأس به .
أما إذا لم توجد الحاجة الفعلية لذلك ، ولم يكن في هذا التصوير إلا مزيد  اطمئنان  القلب للمتبرعين ، فليس لكم أن تصوروا المستفيدين من المساعدات  وهم يأخذونها ، وذلك  لوجوه :
أولها : 
انتفاء الحاجة الفعلية أو الضرورة الحقيقية ، والتي لا يشرع ، بل لا يجوز- على  الصحيح – التصوير إلا بوجودها .
ثانيا : 
التقاط هذه الصور لأولئك المساكين ونشرها بين الناس ، مع انتفاء الحاجة  الشرعية  لذلك ، قد يكون فيه أذى بليغ لهم ؛ وقد قال الله عز وجل : (  قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ  وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى )  البقرة / 263
قال الطبري رحمه الله في "تفسيره" (5 / 520) :
" قولٌ جميل ، ودعاءُ الرجل لأخيه المسلم ، وسترٌ منه عليه لما علم من  خَلَّته وسوء  حالته ، خير عند الله من صدقة يتصدقها عليه ( يتبعها أذى ) ،  يعني يشتكيه عليها ،  ويؤذيه بسببها " انتهى 
ثالثا : 
قد يؤثر ذلك على إخلاص المتصدق بما يخل به أو ينقصه ، حيث لم تكن هناك  مصلحة راجحة  ، وقد قال الله تعالى : ( إِنْ تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ  فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ وَإِنْ  تُخْفُوهَا وَتُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ ) [البقرة : 271]
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" فيه دلالة على أن إسرار الصدقة أفضل من إظهارها ؛ لأنه أبعد عن الرياء ،  إلا أن  يترتب على الإظهار مصلحة راجحة ، من اقتداء الناس به ، فيكون أفضل  من هذه الحيثية .
والأصل أن الإسرار أفضل لهذه الآية ، ولما ثبت في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة قال : قال 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا  ظله ...  الحديث ، وفيه : ( ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما  تنفق يمينه ) "  انتهى .
"تفسير ابن كثير" (1 / 701-702)
وقال الترمذي رحمه الله في "جامعه" (5/180) :
" صدقة السر أفضل عند أهل العلم من صدقة العلانية ، وإنما معنى هذا عند أهل  العلم  لكي يأمن الرجل من العُجب ؛ لأن الذي يسر العمل لا يخاف عليه العجب  ما يخاف عليه من  علانيته " انتهى . 
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
"من تمام الإخلاص : أن يحرص الإنسان على ألا يراه الناس في عبادته ، وأن  تكون  عبادته مع ربه سراً ، إلا إذا كان في إعلان ذلك مصلحة للمسلمين أو  للإسلام ... فإذا  كان السر أصلح وأنفع للقلب وأخشع وأشد إنابة إلى الله  أسروا ، وإذا كان في الإعلان  مصلحة للإسلام بظهور شرائعه ، وللمسلمين ؛  يقتدون بهذا الفاعل ، وهذا العامل :  أعلنوه " انتهى من"مجموع فتاوى ورسائل  ابن عثيمين" (3/ 165) .

 فإذا لم تكن هناك مصلحة راجحة لإظهار الصدقة : كان  إخفاؤها أفضل من  إعلانها ، وقد ثبت في الحديث أن ( صدقة السر تطفئ غضب الرب ) رواه   الطبراني في "الأوسط" (943) وصححه الألباني في "الصحيحة" (1908) . 
 والله تعالى أعلم .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم : (135634)


           الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*ما هو الطمس الذي يلغي الصورة المحرمة ؟

السؤال :
الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم امرنا بان نطمس الصور فهل يكفي بأن نمسح العينين ؟ او الوجه ؟ او الرأس ؟.

* *الجواب :* 
*الحمد لله * 
*الصورة هي الوجه فلا بد من طمسه لتذهب حقيقة الصورة لحديث نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تضرب الصورة . رواه البخاري .* 
*والمراد النهي عن ضرب الوجه كما بين في أحاديث أخر ، فالمراد بالصوره هي الوجه فلا بد من ازالة معالمه . والله أعلم * 

*الشيخ : عبد الكريم الخضير .*
*




حكم النظر إلى المجلات الفاسدة وما فيها من صور للرد عليها

السؤال: أعلمُ أن الإسلام يحرم التصوير والتشكيل لكل ذي روح ، ولكني أريد  أن أعرف  حكم تشكيل رجل الثلج ، فإن هناك الكثير من الآباء الذي يمرحون مع  أبنائهم  فيقومون بعمل هذا التمثال ، فالذي أعلمه أنه ليس هناك مخلوق يشبه  رجل الثلج  ، فهل يعني هذا أنه يجوز تشكيله ( بعمل عينين وأنف وفم ) ؟ .   


    الجواب :   الحمد لله
  أولاً:
 صور  ذوات الأرواح المرسومة باليد ، أو المنحوتة على خشب أو نحاس ، أو  مشكَّلة بجص : لا  يُشك في حرمتها ، وهي داخلة في نصوص الوعيد للمصورين .
  وينظر تفصيل هذا في أجوبة الأسئلة : (  34839 ) و (  10668 ) و (  39806 ) .

  ثانياً:
 وما  سبق ذِكره من صناعة التماثيل بما يدوم استمراره وتطول إقامته هو محل  اتفاق بين  العلماء ، وأما صناعة التماثيل بما لا يدوم استمراره ولا تطول  إقامته ، كمثل  المصنوع من عجين ، أو قشر بطيخ ، أو حلاوة : فلم نجد لهذه  المسألة ذِكراً في كتب  الفقه إلا عند المالكية والشافعية ، ووجدنا فيها  خلافاً يسيراً عند المالكية ،  والأكثر على حرمتها ، وأما الشافعية فقد  حرَّموا صناعتها وجوَّز بعضهم بيعها !  وردَّ الرملي – من كبار فقهائهم –  على من قال بالجواز .
  ومثله يقال في التمثال المصنوع من الثلج الوارد ذِكره في السؤال .
 قال  عليش المالكي – رحمه الله - :
  ويحرم تصوير ما استوفى الشروط المتقدمة إن كان يدوم ، كخشب وطين وسكر  وعجين إجماعاً  ، وكذا إن كان لا يدوم كقشر بطيخ ، خلافاً لأصبغ .
 "  مِنَح الجليل شرح مختصر خليل " ( 3 / 529 ) .
  وقال أبو العباس أحمد الصاوي – رحمه الله - :
  وفيما لا يطول استمراره خلاف ، والصحيح : حرمته ، والنظر إلى الحرام : حرام .
 "  حاشية الصاوي على الشرح الصغير " ( 2 / 501 ) .
  وقال أحمد النفراوي – رحمه الله - :
  وأما لو جُعل التمثال صورة مستقلة لها ظل ، كما لو صنع صورة سبُع أو كلب  أو آدمي ،  ووضعها على الحائط أو على الأرض : فإن ذلك حرام , حيث كانت  الصورة كاملة ، سواء  صنعت مما تطول إقامته كحجر أو خشب ، أو مما لا تطول  إقامته , كما صنع صورة السبُع  أو الفرس من عجين أو حلاوة مما لا تطول  إقامته .
 "  الفواكه الدواني " ( 2 / 315 ) .
 وفي  " حاشية قليوبي " ( 3 / 298 ) – من كتب الشافعية - :
  قوله : ( ويحرم تصوير حيوان ) ولو على هيئة لا يعيش معها ما لا نظير له -  كما مرَّ  - أو من طين ، أو من حلاوة , ويصح بيعها ، ولا يحرم التفرج  عليها ، ولا استدامتها ،  قاله شيخنا الرملي ، وخالفه شيخنا الزيادي في  الأخيرين فحرمهما .
  انتهى

  والصحيح الذي لا شك فيه أن لا فرق في تحريم صناعة التماثيل بين ما يطول  بقاؤه ، وما  لا يطول ، ومن نظر في التماثيل التي تُصنع من الثلج الآن لم  يشك في تحريمها ؛ إذ لا  فرق بينها وبين ما يُصنع من مواد أخرى كالخشب  والنحاس ، والشريعة المطهرة لا تفرِّق  بين متماثلين ، وقد روي عن المشركين  في الجاهلية أنهم كانوا يصنعون تماثيل يعبدونها  من دون الله من التمر !  ثم إذا جاع أكلها ! مما يؤكد أنه لا فرق في التسمية والحكم  بين ما صنع من  تماثيل من مواد يطول بقاؤها ، ومواد لا يطول بقاؤها .
  وبمثل الراجح عند المالكية والشافعية قال علماؤنا المعاصرون :
 قال  الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله - :
 إن  الصور التي تحرُم هي الصورة التي مثل التمثال ، يعني : يصنع إنسان من  العجين ، أو  من الجبس ، أو من الجص ، أو غيرها من المواد ، يصنع شيئاً على  صورة إنسان ، أو  حيوان : فهذا حرام .
  وأما الأشجار وشبهها : فإنه لا بأس به على القول الراجح الذي عليه جمهور العلماء .
 "  شرح رياض الصالحين " ( 6 / 207 ) .
  وقال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ – حفظه الله - :
 وقد  تقرر في اللغة أنَّ الصنم صورة منحوتة ، يعني : ما نُحِت على شكل  صورة ، وإذا كان  كذلك : فإن الصنم إما أن يكون حجَراً ، وإما أن يكون  خشباً ، وإما أن يكون عجيناً ،  وإما أن يكون تمراً إلى آخر ذلك  .
 "  شرح كشف الشبهات " ( شريط رقم 8 ) .

  ثالثاً:
 وأما قول الأخ السائل " فالذي أعلمه  أنه ليس هناك مخلوق يشبه رجل الثلج "  : فإن هذا وإن كان صحيحاً في نفسه ، لكنه لا  يغيِّر من الحكم الشرعي ؛  فليس ثمة رجل من نحاس ، ولا من خشب ، ولا من جبس ، ولا من  تمر ، والمقصود  أنهم يصنعون من هذه المواد صورة لذات روح ، فيضعون له الأنف  والعينين  والرأس ، وهذا هو سبب التحريم ، ولو أنهم صنعوا من تلك المواد ما لا روح   فيه لما توجه لهم إنكار ، أو يمكنهم صناعة ما فيه روح مع عدم صناعة رأس له ،  ومع  ذلك الوضوح في الحكم فقد نصَّ العلماء على تحريم صناعة التماثيل  للصور الخيالية  للإنسان والحيوان ! إلا إن كان ذلك لعبة للأطفال .
 ففي  " الموسوعة الفقهية " ( 12 / 111 ) :
 ينص  الشافعية على أن الصور الخيالية للإنسان أو الحيوان داخلة في التحريم  . قالوا :  يحرم ، كإنسان له جناح ، أو بقر له منقار ، مما ليس له نظير في  المخلوقات ، وكلام  صاحب " روض الطالب " يوحي بوجود قول بالجواز .
  وواضح أن هذا في غير اللعب التي للأطفال ، وقد ورد في حديث عائشة رضي  الله عنها :  أنه كان في لعبها فرس له جناحان ، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم ضحك لما رآها حتى  بدت نواجذه .
  انتهى
 بل  لو قيل إنه أشد تحريماً مما له نظير، كما ذهب إلى ذلك بعض أهل العلم ، لما كان  بعيداً.  
 قال  الماوردي الشافعي – رحمه الله - :
 ولا  فرق في تحريم صور ذوات الأرواح من صور الآدميين والبهائم ، ولا فرق  بين ما كان  مستحسناً منها أو مستقبحاً ، أو ما كان منها عظيماً أو  مستصغراً ، إذا كانت صور  حيوان مشاهد . 
 أما  صورة حيوان لم يُشاهد مثله حكم الصور ، مثل صورة طائر له وجه إنسان ،  أو صورة إنسان  له جناح طير : ففي تحريمه وجهان : أحدهما : يحرم ، بل يكون  أشد تحريماً ؛ لأنه قد  أبدع في خلق الله تعالى ، ولقول النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم : ( يؤمر بالنفخ فيه وليس  بنافخ فيه أبداً ) . 
  والوجه الثاني - وهو قول أبي حامد المروزي - : لا تحرم ؛ لأنه يكون بالتزاويق  الكاذبة أشبه منه بالصور الحيوانية .
  فعلى الوجه الأول : يحرم عليه أن يصوِّر وجه إنسان بلا بدن ، وعلى الوجه الثاني :  لا يحرم.
 "  الحاوي الكبير " ( 9 / 565 ) .

  والخلاصة :
 أنه  لا يجوز صناعة تمثال من الثلج ولو على سبيل المرح واللعب ، وقد جعل  الله للناس سعة  في صناعة ما يشاؤون ، مما لا روح فيه ، كالأشجار والسفن  والثمار والبنايات ونحوها . 

  والله أعلم

الإسلام سؤال وجواب


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ

حكم وضع المرأة لصورتها على الفيس بوك (facebook)

السؤال:
ما حكم وضع الفتاة لصورتها على  صفحة الفيس بوك ، خصوصا وأن بعض الأخوات  المحجبات تعتقد أن وضع صور لهن  بالحجاب مسألة غير ممنوعة شرعا ، فهل من  توضيح حتى أستطيع نصحهن ؟ و شكرا 


           الجواب:
الحمد لله:
وضع الفتاة لصورتها على صفحات الفيس بوك أو المنتديات والمواقع الإلكترونية محرم ،  وذلك لأمور عدة :
أولا : أن ذلك مناف للستر الذي أمرت به المرأة في الكتاب والسنة ، فإذا كان  الله عز  وجل قال في حق أشرف النساء وأبعدهن عن الريبة وهن نساؤه صلى الله  عليه وسلم :  (وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ  وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ  أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ) ، وقال  سبحانه : (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ  قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ  وَنِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ  مِنْ جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ  ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يُعْرَفْنَ فَلَا يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ  غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا) الأحزاب/59 ، ونهى عز وجل المرأة أن تخضع في القول ،   فقال تعالى : (يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  إِنِ  اتَّقّيْتُنَّ فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي  قَلْبِهِ  مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا) الأحزاب/32 .
فشرع سبحانه وتعالى على نسائه صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى نساء المؤمنين عامة  الحجاب  تطهيرا لقلوب المؤمنات ورفعة لهن عن مواطن الفتنة والتهمة ،  وتحصينا لفروجهن وفروج  عباده المؤمنين ، فإذا عُلم ذلك اتضح أن وضع المرأة  صورتها يراها البر والفاجر في  مثل هذه المواقع مما ينافي ويعارض شرعه  سبحانه وتعالى .
ثانيا : أن ذلك باب فتنة وشر للمرأة ولمن يشاهدها ، فكم سمعنا وقرأنا عن  قصص مؤلمة  بسبب ذلك ، فكم من طاهرة عفيقة وقعت في حبائل من لا يخافون الله  من الفجرة الذين  يغرونها بلفظ منمق وكلام معسول ووعود تطول ، حتى إذا  قضوا منها حاجتهم قلبوا لها  ظهر المجن ، فلم يبق لها من ذلك إلا الخيبة  والحسرة والخسران ، وربما فضيحة الدارين  ، والعياذ بالله . 
وكم من فاجر تلاعب بتلك الصور ودبلجها بوسائل حديثة ، فإذا وجه الشريفة  يوضع على  جسد فاجرة وبائعة هوى رخيصة ، فحينئذ تعض أصابع الندم بما جنت  على نفسها وأهلها ،  ولات ساعة مندم .
ثالثا : ما ذكرت من أن بعض الأخوات المحجباب تعتقد أن وضع صور لهن بالحجاب  غير  ممنوع شرعا ، إن كان مرادك بالحجاب الحجاب الشرعي الساتر للوجه الذي  لا يبدو معه  وجه المرأة ، فمثل هذا غير ممنوع شرعا ، خاصة عند الحاجة إليه  ؛ لكن هذا – قطعا -  غير مراد ، لأنه غير نافع لصاحبه ، فما قيمة وضع صورة  لسواد لا يبدو منه شيء ؟!
وأما إن كان المراد بذلك وضع صورة المرأة وقد كشفت وجهها ، ولو سترت بدنها  كله ؛  فقد بينا لك ما فيه من المفاسد التي تكفي للمنع منه ، حتى ولو لم  نقل بوجوب ستر  المرأة لوجهها ؛ فكيف إذا كان ذلك واجبا ؟! إن الإثم هنا  يكون مضاعفا ، والخطر أشد  ؛ وهي بهذا تخرق ما اعتاده نساء المؤمنات في  عصورهن . 
قال الغزالي رحمه الله في "إحياء علوم الدين" ( 2/53 ) : " لم يزل الرجال  على ممر  الأزمان مكشوفي الوجوه ، والنساء يخرجن متنقبات .. " انتهى .  ونحوه في "فتح الباري"  ( 9/337) . 
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في "فتح الباري" ( 9/ 424): " ولم تزل عادة النساء  قديما وحديثا يسترن وجوههن عن الأجانب " انتهى . 
ثم إن كل ذي لب يعلم أن مجمع الحسن والفتنة في المرأة هو وجهها ، وهو الذي  يستشرف  الرجال لمعرفته ، وبه يقاس جمال المرأة من عدمه ، فنشر الصورة على  الوجه المذكور  فتح لباب فتنتها والفتنة بها ، وابتذالها وابتذال صورتها ،  حين تكون مباحة لكل طالب  وراغب . 
 والله أعلم


           الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*حكم الصلاة في مكان فيه صور*

* السؤال:*
* ما الحكمة في أنه لا يجوز للمسلم الصلاة في غرفة فيها تماثيل وصور على الجدران ، مثل صور أكاليل عيد الميلاد وما شابه ذلك ؟*


*            الجواب :*
* الحمد لله*
* أولا :* 
* اتفق أهل العلم على المنع من الصلاة في المكان الذي يشتمل على صور ذوات  الأرواح ،  بل ذهب بعضهم إلى تحريم ذلك ، وقال الأكثرون بالكراهة .*
* قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله :*
* " أما الثوب الذي فيه صور أو صليب أو ما يلهي فتكره الصلاة فيه ، وإليه ، وعليه "  انتهى من " المجموع " (3/185)*
* وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :*
* " الصحيح المأثور عن عمر بن الخطاب وغيره ، وهو منصوص عن أحمد وغيره : أنه  إن كان  فيها – يعني الكنيسة - صور لم يصل فيها ؛ لأن الملائكة لا تدخل  بيتاً فيه صورة ،  ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يدخل الكعبة حتى مُحي  ما فيها من الصور ، وكذلك  قال عمر : إنّا كنا لا ندخل كنائسهم والصور فيها  " انتهى من " مجموع الفتاوى "  (22/162)*
* وقال البهوتي الحنبلي رحمه الله :*
* " يكره صلاته إلى صورة منصوبة ، نص عليه ؛...لأنه يشبه سجود الكفار  لها...وفي  الفصول : يكره أن يصلي إلى جدار فيه صورة وتماثيل ؛ لما فيه من  التشبه بعبادة  الأوثان والأصنام " انتهى باختصار من " كشاف القناع "  (1/370)*
* وقال علماء اللجنة الدائمة :*
* " الصلاة في المكان الذي فيه الصورة أمام المصلين فيه تشبه بعباد الأصنام ،  وقد  جاءت الأحاديث الكثيرة دالة على النهي عن التشبه بأعداء الله والأمر  بمخالفتهم ، مع  العلم بأن تعليق الصور ذوات الأرواح في الجدران أمر لا  يجوز ، بل هو من أسباب الغلو  والشرك ، ولا سيما إذا كانت من صور المعظمين "  انتهى من " فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة "  (6/250-251)* 
* عبد العزيز بن باز – عبد الرزاق عفيفي – عبد الله بن غديان – عبد الله بن قعود .* 
*  وشدد المتأخرون من فقهاء الحنفية والشافعية أيضا –  خلافا للحنابلة -، حتى  منعوا من الصلاة في المكان الذي فيه صور ولو كانت خلف المصلي  ، أو ملقاة  على الأرض بحيث لا يراها .*
* قال الشبراملسي الشافعي :*
* " يكره أن يصلي في ثوب فيه صورة ، أو يصلي عليه...ولو أعمى ، أو في ظلمة ،  أو كانت  الصورة خلف ظهره ، أو ملاقية للأرض بحيث لا يراها إذا صلى عليه ,  وهو ظاهر ، تباعدا  عما فيه الصورة المنهي عنها " انتهى من " حاشية نهاية  المحتاج " (2/14)*
* وانظر جواب السؤال رقم : (130263)* 
*  ثانيا :*
* من النقول السابقة يمكننا جمع ومعرفة أوجه الحكمة في منع الصلاة في المكان الذي فيه  الصور والتماثيل ، وهذه الأوجه هي :* 
* الوجه الأول : أن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتا في صورة ، فعن أبي طلحة رضي الله  عنه أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لَا تَدْخُلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ  بَيْتًا فِيهِ  كَلْبٌ وَلَا صُورَةُ تَمَاثِيلَ ) رواه البخاري (3225)  ومسلم (2106)*
* والمصلي يسأل الله تنزل الرحمات ، وتكاثر الخيرات ، فكيف يطلب ذلك في مكان لا تدخله  ملائكة الرحمة .*
* الوجه الثاني : تجنب الوقوع في مشابهة عباد الأصنام والأوثان من الوثنيين ،  بل من  النصارى ـ أيضا ـ الذين ملؤوا كنائسهم بصور المسيح وأمه مريم  عليهما السلام كذبا  وبهتانا ، واجتناب التشبه بغير المسلمين من الأحكام  المهمة التي جاءت بها الشريعة ،  حفاظا على هوية المسلم من الذوبان والتآكل  ، وإبقاء على بريقها الناصع الذي يشع  نورا بين الأمم .* 
* عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ أُمَّ حَبِيبَةَ وَأُمَّ سَلَمَةَ ذَكَرَتَا  كَنِيسَةً  رَأَيْنَهَا بِالْحَبَشَةِ فِيهَا تَصَاوِيرُ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :  ( إِنَّ أُولَئِكِ إِذَا كَانَ فِيهِمْ  الرَّجُلُ الصَّالِحُ فَمَاتَ بَنَوْا عَلَى  قَبْرِهِ مَسْجِدًا  وَصَوَّرُوا فِيهِ تِلْكِ الصُّوَرَ ، أُولَئِكِ شِرَارُ  الْخَلْقِ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) رواه البخاري (427) ومسلم (528) .* 
* الوجه الثالث : تجنب ما يلهي ويشغل بال المصلي ، فالصور – إذا كانت بين يدي  المصلي  – قد تذهب بفكره وتسرح بخاطره ، والمسلم يحرص على بلوغ أقصى درجات  الخشوع والانقطاع  إلى الله عز وجل في صلاته .*
* عَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه قال : كَانَ قِرَامٌ لِعَائِشَةَ سَتَرَتْ بِهِ  جَانِبَ  بَيْتِهَا فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أَمِيطِى  عَنَّا قِرَامَكِ  هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ لاَ تَزَالُ تَصَاوِيرُهُ تَعْرِضُ فِي  صَلاَتِي ) رواه البخاري  (374) باب كراهية الصلاة في التصاوير .*
* وانظر جواب السؤال رقم : (161211)  .*
* والله أعلم .*


*            الإسلام سؤال وجواب*


* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*
اقتناء الصور للذكرى 

 يقول البعض بأن التصوير (الفوتوغرافي) ووضع الصور  في البيت لا يجوز, فهل  هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ فنحن, في شمال أمريكا وبلاد  أوروبا ، على سبيل المثال ,  نسمع يوميا عن ضياع الأطفال , وبدون وجود صور  حديثة لهم , فإنه من الصعب  متابعتهم .  
 وعليه , فأرجو أن توضح لي أنواع الصور المحرمة , من تلك الجائزة , لأنني   أرغب أن ألتقط صورا لأطفالي للذكرى فقط , وأنا أحتفظ بها في بيتي . فهل   أكون مرتكبا لمعصية بذلك ؟ أرجو أن تجيب على سؤالي مع تقديم الدليل . 

الحمد لله
     الأصل في تصوير كلّ ما فيه روح ، من الإنسان وسائر الحيوانات ، أنه  حرام ، سواء      كانت الصور مُجَسّمة أم مَرْسُوماً على ورقة أو قماش أو  جدران ونحوها ، أم كانت      صوراً شَمْسِية (ملتقطة بالكاميرا) ، لما ثبت  في الأحاديث الصحيحة من النهي عن      ذلك ، وتوعد فاعله بالعذاب الأليم ،  ولأنها عهد جنسها ، أنه ذريعة إلى الشرك      بالله بالمُثُول أمامها ،  والخضوع لها ، والتقرب إليها وإعظامها إعظاما لا يليق      إلا بالله تعالى  ، ولما فيه من مضاهاة خلق الله ، ولما في بعضها من الفتن ، كَصُوَرِ       المُمَثِّلات والنِّساء العاريات ، ومن يُسَمَّين ملكات جمال . 
ومن الأحاديث التي وردت في تحريمها وذلك أنها من       الكبائر …  حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله       عليه وسلم يقول : ( من صَوَّر صورة في الدنيا كُلِّف أن يَنْفُخ فيها  الرُّوح      يوم القيامة وليس بنافخ ) رواه البخاري ومسلم ، وحديثه أيضا  عن النبي صلى الله      عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( كل مُصَوِّر في النار ،  يُجْعَل له بكل صورة صَوَّرها      نفساً فَتُعَذِّبه في جهنم ) قال ابن  عباس : " فإن كنت لا بد فاعلا فاصنع      الشَّجر وما لا نفس له " رواه  البخاري ومسلم ، فدلت عموم الأحاديث      على تحريم تصوير كل ما فيه روح  مطلقا ..  
فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 1/456-457 
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين لما سُئِلَ عن الصُّوَر :       التَّصْوِير لهذا الغرض مُحَرَّم ولا يجوز ، وذلك لأنّ اقْتِنَاءَ الصُّور  للذِّكْرَى      حرام ،  لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تَدْخُلُ  الملائكة بَيْتاً      فيه صورة ) رواه البخاري (بدء الخلق/2986) ، وما لا  تدخله الملائكة لا      خير فيه . 
فتاوى منار الإسلام 3/759. 

الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

 ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ



* حكم تعليق اسم الله أو اسم رسوله أو صورة الكعبة على الجدران .*


* السؤال: ما حكم تعليق اسم الله أو اسم رسوله أو صورة الكعبة على جدران  البيت؟...  لقد رأيت إجابتكم حول حكم تعليق آيات من القرآن ولكني أريد  الإجابة عن حكم  تعليق هذه الأشياء.* 

*                     الجواب :*
* الحمد لله*
* تعليق آيات القرآن أو الأسماء الحسنى أو صورة الكعبة ونحو ذلك على الجدران  عمل محدث  لا نعرف له في الشرع أصلا ، وقد سبق بيان بعض ما في ذلك العمل من  المفاسد في أجوبة  سابقة.* 
* وأما فيما يتعلق بأسماء الله الحسنى خاصة ، فقد أرشدنا نبينا صلى الله عليه  وسلم  إلى إحصائها ، ووعد على ذلك بالحسنى فقال : ( إِنَّ لِلَّهِ  تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ  اسْمًا مِائَةً إِلَّا وَاحِدًا مَنْ أَحْصَاهَا  دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ )*
* رواه البخاري (2736) ومسلم (2677)* 
* وإحصاؤها إنما يكون بحفظها ، ومعرفة معانيها ، والتصديق بها ، وإحسان  المراعاة لها  ، والتعبد لله بها ، والتعرف عليه من خلالها ، كما بينه أهل  العلم ، وأما مجرد  تعليقها على الجدران ، أو تزيين المساجد ، أو البيوت ،  أو القلائد ، أو غير ذلك من  الأشياء بها ، فلا يظهر لشيء من ذلك تعلق  بإحصائها ، أو دخول في وجه من وجوه التعبد  بها .* 
* قال الإما فخر الدين الزيلعي الحنفي رحمه الله :*
* " وَيُكْرَهُ كِتَابَةُ الْقُرْآنِ وَأَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى على ما  يُفْرَشُ ،  لِمَا فيه من تَرْكِ التَّعْظِيمِ ، وَكَذَا على الْمَحَارِيبِ  وَالْجُدْرَانِ ،  لِمَا يُخَافُ من سُقُوطِ الْكِتَابَةِ ، وَكَذَا على  الدَّرَاهِمِ وَالدَّنَانِيرِ  " انتهى من"تبيين الحقائق" (1 /58) .*
* وقال الشيخ محمد بن عليش المالكي رحمه الله :* 
* " وينبغي حُرمة نقش القرآن ، وأسماء الله تعالى مطلقاً ، لتأديته إلى  الامتهان ،  وكذا نقشها على الحيطان " انتهى من"منح الجليل" (1/517-518) .*
* وقال علماء اللجنة الدائمة :*
* " لم يعرف عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كتب سورة من القرآن أو آية منه ، أو  حديثا له  ، أو أسماء الله تعالى على لوحات أو أطباق لتعلق على الجدران أو  في الممرات من أجل  الزينة أو التبرك ، أو لتكون وسيلة للتذكير والبلاغ أو  للعظة والاعتبار ، ودرج على  هديه في ذلك الخلفاء الراشدون وسائر الصحابة  رضي الله عنهم ، وتبعهم في هذا أئمة  الهدى من السلف الصالح الذين شهد لهم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم خير القرون من  بعده رضي الله عنهم ، فلم  يكونوا يكتبون شيئا من القرآن ولا الأحاديث النبوية  الصحيحة ولا أسماء  الله الحسنى على ألواح أو على أطباق أو أقمشة ؛ ليعلقوها على  الجدران  للزينة أو التذكير والاعتبار " انتهى من"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (4 /58) .* 
*  وأما صورة الكعبة ، فهي في العادة لا تخلو من صور بينة  للطائفين والطائفات ، والمصلين والمصليات ، مما يمنع اقتناؤه وتعليقه .* 
* سئل علماء اللجنة عن تعليق علاقات حائط مكتوب عليها آيات قرآنية وصورة  المسجد  النبوي والكعبة والمسجد الأقصى لتشويق الناس إليها ، وهي جارية منذ  سنتين وموجودة  في كثير من البيوت .*
* فأجابت اللجنة :*
* " أنزل الله تعالى القرآن موعظة وشفاء لما في الصدور ، وهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين  ،  وليكون حجة على الناس ، ونورا وبصيرة لمن فتح قلبه له ، يتلوه ويتعبد  به ، ويتدبره  ، ويتعلم منه أحكام العقائد والعبادات والمعاملات الإسلامية  ويعتصم به في كل أحواله  ، ولم ينزل ليعلق على الجدران زينة لها ، ولا  ليجعل حروزا وتمائم تعلق في البيوت أو  المحلات التجارية ونحوها ؛ صيانة  وحفظا لها من الحريق واللصوص ، وما شابه ذلك مما  يعتقده بعض العامة ،  وخاصة المبتدعة - وما أكثرهم - فمن انتفع بالقرآن فيما أنزل من  أجله فهو  على بينة من ربه وهدى وبصيرة ، ومن كتبه على الجدران أو على خرق تعلق   عليها ونحو ذلك ؛ زينة أو حرزا وصيانة للسكان والأثاث وسائر المتاع فقد  انحرف بكتاب  الله أو بآية أو بسورة منه عن جادة الهدى ، وحاد عن الطريق  السوي والصراط المستقيم  ، وابتدع في الدين ما لم يأذن به الله ولا رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم قولا أو عملا .*
* وقد اطلعت اللجنة على ( العلاقات ) ، فوجدت فيها صورة الكعبة وصور لرجال  ونساء في  المطاف ، وفي الثانية : البسملة وسورة الفاتحة ودعاء ولفظ  الجلالة واسم محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأسماء الخلفاء الراشدين رضي الله  عنهم بإزاء لفظ الجلالة ، وصورة  المسجد الأقصى .* 
* وتطبيقا لما تقدم : لا يجوز اتخاذ هذه الخرق ولا تعليقها في البيوت أو  المدارس أو  النوادي أو المحلات التجارية ونحوها زينة لها أو تبركا بها  مثلا لما في ذلك من  الانحراف بالقرآن عما أنزل من أجله من الهداية  والموعظة الحسنة والتعبد بتلاوته  ونحو ذلك . ولمخالفة ما كان عليه النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفاؤه الراشدون رضي  الله عنهم ، فإنهم لم يكونوا  يفعلون ذلك ، وسدا لذريعة الشرك ، والقضاء على وسائله  من الحروز والتمائم  وإن كانت من القرآن ؛ لعموم حديث النهي عن ذلك ، ولا شك أن  تعليق هذه  الخرق وأمثالها يفضي إلى اتخاذها حروزا ؛ لصيانة ما علقت فيه ، كما دل  على  ذلك التجربة وواقع الناس . ولما في ذلك من تعريض آيات القرآن وسوره  للامتهان  والأذى عند الانتقال من بيت إلى آخر حيث ترمى مع أثاث البيت  المتراكم على اختلاف  أنواعه ، وكذلك عند بلاها فتطرح هذه الخرقة بما فيها  من القرآن فيما ينبغي وما لا  ينبغي " انتهى بتصرف واختصار من"فتاوى اللجنة  الدائمة" (4 /46-49) .*
* وينظر : جواب السؤال رقم : (127987)  ، (151903)*
* والله تعالى أعلم .*

 *  الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*هل للزوجة أن تلبس قلادة عليها صورتها وصورة زوجها ؟*

* السؤال:*
* هل يجوز للزوجة أن تضع صورة فوتوغرافية لها ولزوجها فى السلسلة التي ترتديها على رقبتها ولا تُظهرها لأحد نهائيّاً ؟ .* 


*               الجواب :*
* الحمد لله*
* قد ذكرنا في جوابي السؤالين ( 137174 ) و (  22660  ) أن تصوير ذوات الأرواح من  المحرمات ، سواء كان ذلك بالآلة الفوتوغرافية  أم بغيرها ، وأن هذا هو المفتى به في  موقعنا ، وعليه : فما جاء في السؤال  يدخل فيما نرى منعه ، وهو أن تضع الزوجة صورتها  وصورة زوجها في قلادتها  التي تلبسها حتى لو كان هاتين الصورتين غير ظاهرتين للناس ،  وإنما يجوز في  الصور الفوتوغرافية ما احتيج إليه منها ، كصورة الجواز أو الهوية ،  وليس  ما جاء في السؤال من الحاجة المبيحة شرعا لمثل ذلك .* 
* وليُعلم أن صورة الزوجة أشد في المنع والنهي من صورة الزوج ، لأن المرأة  عورة كلها  وصور الاستثناء في إباحة تصويرها أضيق من صور الرجال .*
* وقد ذكرنا في جواب السؤال رقم ( 131239 ) عدم جواز لبس الذهب الذي عليه صورة ذات  روح ، كما أننا ذكرنا في جواب السؤال رقم (  145980 ) المنع من الاحتفاظ بالصور من  أجل الذكرى ، فلينظرا ليتضح أكثر حكم المسألة .*

*  والله أعلم*


*            الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ*

* الصور الجائزة والمحرَّم اقتناؤها ، وعلاقة ذلك بدخول الملائكة لأمكنة وجودها*


* السؤال :  هل يجوز أن أصلي في حجرة بها زينات من العرائس ، واللعب ؟ وأنا  لا أفهم  لماذا يقول الناس إن الملائكة لا تدخل بيوتاً بها عرائس ، ولعب ،  فهل هذا  من الإسلام ؟ . من فضلك بيِّن لي صحة هذا الحكم ، بحديث صحيح ، لو  وُجد .* 

*                        الجواب :   الحمد لله*
*    أولاً :*
*   من  الجيد السؤال عن أحكام الشرع الله تعالى لمن لا يعلمها ، ومن الجيد  أيضاً : أن يكون  السائل فطناً ، فيسأل عن الدليل على حكم مسألته ، حتى  يكون متبعاً الكتاب والسنة .*
*    ثانياً :*
*   ثبت  في السنَّة الصحيحة – بلا ريب – تحريم الرسم ، والنحت ، لذوات  الأرواح ، وثبت –  كذلك - أن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً توجد فيه تلك الصور  المحرمة ، والمقصود بهم :  ملائكة الرحمة والاستغفار .*
*   فعن  أبي طلحة رضي الله عنه قال : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه  وسلم يَقُولُ :  ( لاَ تَدْخُلُ المَلاَئِكَةُ بَيْتاً فِيهِ كَلْبٌ، وَلاَ  صُورَةٌ تَمَاثِيلُ )  رواه البخاري ( 3053 ) ومسلم ( 2106 ) .*
*   وعن  عائشة رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه  وسلم : قَالَ  جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَمُ: ( إِنَّا لاَ نَدْخُلُ  بَيْتاً فِيهِ كَلْبٌ أوْ  صُورَةٌ ) رواه مسلم ( 2104 ) .*
*    فإذا وجدت الصور المحرَّمة في بيت : حُرم أهله وجود ملائكة الرحمة ، والاستغفار ،  وصار البيت مأوى للشياطين .*
*    ويدخل في هذه الصور المحرمة :*
*   1.  التماثيل لذوات الأرواح ، مصنعة ، أم منحوتة ، من أي مادة كان ذلك التصنيع ، أو  النحت .*
*    ويدخل فيها حلي النساء المصنع على صورة حيوان .*
*   2.  الصور الشمسية - الفوتوغرافية - ، التي لا يحتاج صاحبها إليها ، بل  يحتفظ بها  للذكرى أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب التي ليست ضرورية .*
*   3.  الصور المرسومة باليد ، أو بالكمبيوتر ، لذوات الأرواح .*
*   ولا  يدخل في هذا الحكم [التحريم ، وحرمان دخول الملائكة] الصور التي يجوز اقتناؤها ،  ومنها:*
*   1.  ما كان وجوده ضرورة ، كصور البطاقة الشخصية ، وجواز السفر ، وكالصور الموجودة على  الأوراق النقدية .*
*   2.  ما كان ممتهناً من الصور ، كالموجود منها على السجاد ، أو علب الحليب ، والصلصة ،  وغيرها ، مما مصيره القمامة .*
*   قال  الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :*
*   قال  الخطَّابي : والصورة التي لا تدخل الملائكة البيت الذي هي فيه ما  يحرم اقتناؤه ،  وهو ما يكون من الصور التي فيها الروح ، مما لم يقطع رأسه ،  أو لم يمتهن .*
*   "  فتح الباري " ( 10 / 382 ) .* 
*    وقال علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء :*
*   إن  صور جميع الأحياء من آدمي أو حيوان محرمة ، سواء كانت مجسمة ، أم  رسوماً ، وألوانا  في ورق ، ونحوه ، أم نسيجاً في قماش ، أو صوراً شمسية ،  والملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً  فيه صورة ؛ لعموم الأحاديث الصحيحة التي دلت على  ذلك .*
*    ويرخص فيما دعت إليه الضرورة ، كصور المجرمين ، والمشبوهين ؛ لضبطهم ،  والصور التي  تدخل في جوازات السفر ، وحفائظ النفوس ؛ لشدة الضرورة إلى ذلك  ، ونرجو ألا تكون هذه  وأمثالها مانعة من دخول الملائكة البيت لضرورة  حفظها ، وحملها ، والله المستعان .* 
*    وهكذا الصور التي تمتهن كالتي في الفراش ، والوسائد ، نرجو أنها لا تمنع  من دخول  الملائكة ، ومن الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك : قول النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم : ( إن  أصحاب هذه الصور يعذبون يوم القيامة ، ويقال لهم : أحيوا  ما خلقتم ) رواه البخاري .*
*    وروي أيضاً عن أبي جحيفة رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لعن آكل  الربا وموكله ولعن المصور ) .*
*    الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان ،  الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود .* 
*   "  فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 1 / 720 ، 721 ) .*
*    وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (134313)  .*
*   3.  لعب الأطفال .*
*   وقد  سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم (119056)  و (20325)  .*
*    ثالثا :*
*   أما  حكم الصلاة في مكان فيه صور : فهو مبني على التقسيم السابق ، فلا  تجوز الصلاة في  مكان فيه صور محرَّمة ، وتجوز الصلاة في مكان فيه صور  جائزة .*
*   قال  الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :*
*   أما  الصلاة في الأماكن التي توجد فيها مثل هذه الصور : فإن كانت من  الأشياء المباحة ،  كالذي يُمْتَهَن - على قول جمهور أهل العلم - : فلا بأس  بها ، وإن كانت من الأشياء  التي غير مباحة ، مثل الصور المعلقة : فإنه لا  يُصلَّى في هذا المكان حتى تُنَزَّل  الصور ، مع أن هذه الصور المعلقة لا  يجوز أن تعلَّق أبداً مهما كان المصوَّر ، بعض  الناس يضع صورته في برواز ،  ويعلقها في المجلس ، أو يضع صورة والده ، أحياناً يضعون  صورة الوالد وهو  ميت - نسأل الله العافية - وبعض الناس يضع صور اللاعبين - لاعبي  الكرة ! -  ، وللناس إرادات ، وأهواء ، المهم : كل الصور المعلقة لا تجوز أيّاً كان   المعلَّق   .*
*   "  جلسات رمضانية " ( رقم الدرس : 6 ، عام 1410 هـ ) .*
*    وسئل الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله :*
*    أصلي بغرفة بها صور ، كصورة صديق لي معلقة على الحائط ، أو صورة إنسان  آخر ، وقد  قال لي بعض الأخوة : " إن صلاتك باطلة بسبب استقبال هذه الصور "  ، فماذا أفعل في  المدة الماضية ؟ وما حكم صلاتي ؟ بارك الله فيكم .*
*    فأجاب :* 
*    الصلاة صحيحة ، ومَن قال إن الصلاة باطلة : فقد غلط ، فالصلاة صحيحة ،  ولكن يكره  الصلاة في هذه الحجرة إذا تيسر غيرها ، وإلا فالصلاة صحيحة ؛  لأنك لا تعبد الصور ،  إنما صليت لله ، فصلاتك صحيحة .*
*   "  فتاوى نور على الدرب " ( ص 309 ، 310 ) .*
*    وسئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :*
*   هل  تجوز صلاة المصلي وأمامه صورة حيوان ، كالحصان - مثلاً - ، معلقة على الجدار ؟ .*
*    فأجاب :*
*    الصلاة صحيحة ، لكن أصل تعليق الصور على الجدران : لا يجوز .*
*    الصور إنما تجوز إذا كانت ممتهنة ، توطأ ، وأما إذا كانت معلقة : فلا ،  وقد أخبر  النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ( أن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً  فيه صورة ) .*
*   "  فتاوى نور على الدرب " ( شريط : 372 ، وجه : ب ) .* 
*    ولمزيد الفائدة يراجع جواب السؤال رقم (  6390 ) و (  130263 ) .*

*    والله أعلم*



*            الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*تصوير الرجل مع أصدقائه

هل تصوير رجل مع أصدقائه حرام ؟. 

* *الحمد لله*  *"   لا شك أن تصوير  كل ما فيه روح حرام ، بل من الكبائر ؛ لما ورد في ذلك من  الوعيد الشديد في  نصوص السنة ، ولما فيه من التشبه بالله في خلقه الأحياء  ، ولأنه وسيلة إلى  الفتنة  ، وذريعة إلى الشرك في كثير من الأحوال ،  والإثم يعم من باشر التصوير ، ومن  كلفه به ، وكل من أعانه عليه أو تسبب  فيه ؛ لأنهم متعاونون على الإثم ،  وقد نهى  الله عن ذلك بقوله : (وَلا  تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ )  المائدة / 2 ، وبالله  التوفيق " .* 
*فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 1/454* 
*وفي فتوى أخرى  للجنة الدائمة ( 1 / 458 ) :* 
*"  لا يجوز تصوير  ذوات الأرواح بالكاميرا أو غيرها من  آلات التصوير ، ولا اقتناء صور ذوات  الأرواح ولا الإبقاء عليها إلا  لضرورة كالصور التي تكون بالتابعية أو جواز  السفر  فيجوز تصويرها والإبقاء  عليها للضرورة إليها )  .  * 

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*
*

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

يعمل مصمما في شركة للبسكويت ويسأل عن حكم وضع الصور التي تكون على العلب

السؤال: أنا أعمل في شركة لصنع البسكويت والمنتجات الغذائية ، دوري في هده  الشركة  مصمم مواقع . وبعض منتجات الشركة تحتوي على بعض صور كارتون مثل  منتجات  كورفلاكس  "cocopopos " ، مع العلم بأن هد الصور آخدها على شكل  رقمي بالناسخ الرقمي  scanner" ، لأضعها في الموقع ، مع العلم أن الموقع لا  يحوي الصور فقط بل  تعريف بتاريخ الشركة .. ، المشكل أني أعاني من وسواس  قهري يسول لي أن آخد  بالرخص , وهذا الوسواس يصيبني بالأرق .  

* *الجواب : 
الحمد لله 
الصور التي تكون على بعض المنتجات والأطعمة ، خاصة حلويات الأطفال ونحوها ،  هي صور  ممتهنة غير مقصودة لنفسها غالبا ، ولذلك ترمى فور فتح علبتها ،  ولا يكاد يحتفظ بها  أحد . 
فلا حرج عليك ، إن شاء الله ، في العمل في الشركة أو المصنع الذي ينتج مثل ذلك . 
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (151542)  ورقم (44029) . 
وأما الصور الرقمية التي تكون على الحاسب الآلي ، أو في المواقع  الإلكترونية ، فهي  صور غير مثبتة ، فلا حرج أيضا ـ إن شاء الله ـ في وضعها  على الحاسب ، أو في الموقع  ، متى خلت من المنكرات الشرعية ، كصور النساء  ونحوها ، خاصة إذا كان مصلحة للمنتج  أو المستهلك في نشرها . 
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (129893)  ورقم (104398) . 
وأما ما ذكرت من أمر الوسواس ، فننصحك ألا تنساق وراءه ، ولا تستجيب إليه ،  بل  ادفعه عنك بكل ما تستطيع من همة وعزم ، ولا تمكنه منك ، فإنه يوشك أن  يفسد عليك كل  شيء ، وحاول ـ أيضا ـ مع ملازمة ذكر الله تعالى ، والتحصن به  من الشيطان ، أن تعرض  نفسك على أخصائي في هذا المرض . 
نسأل الله أن يزيدك هدى وثبات على الحق ، وأن يعافيك مما أنته فيه . 
والله أعلم .* 

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب

**ساء* *حكم الاحتفاظ بأشرطة فيديو فيها بنات صغار قد كبرن الآن

السؤال: نمتلك في بيتنا بعض أشرطة الفيديو فيها ذكرياتنا عندما كنا صغاراً ،  وفي  الشريط بعض الصور لنساء كنَّ صغاراً 5 سنوات إلى 9 سنوات ، والآن  أصبحن  كباراً ، منهن من تزوجت ، ومنهن من هي في الجامعة ، فهل يجوز لنا  مشاهدتها  الآن ؟  

* *الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولاً:
سبق بيان تحريم الاحتفاظ بالصور " الفوتوغرافية " – الشمسية - من أجل  الذِّكرى ،  ونقلنا تحريم ذلك عن علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ، والشيخ  العثيمين رحمه الله .
وللوقوف على هذه الفتاوى ينظر جواب السؤال رقم : (10668)  و (99745) و (109232)  و (138725) .
* 
*ويرى علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء أن صور الفيديو   تأخذ حكم الصور الفوتوغرافية ، فلا يجوز التصوير ولا الاحتفاظ بالفيديو إلا  للحاجة  الداعية لذلك .
فقد سئلوا :
هل التصوير الذي تستخدم فيه كاميرا الفيديو يقع حكمه تحت التصوير الفوتوغرافي ؟ .
فأجابوا : 
"نعم ، حكم التصوير بالفيديو حكم التصوير الفوتوغرافي بالمنع والتحريم ؛ لعموم  الأدلة" انتهى .
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن  غديان ،  الشيخ صالح الفوزان ، الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ، الشيخ بكر أبو  زيد .
" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " المجموعة الثانية ( 1 / 288 ) . 
وقالوا – أيضاً - :
"لا يجوز التصوير لذوات الأرواح ، لا بواسطة كاميرا الفيديو ولا غيرها ؛  لعموم  النصوص المانعة من التصوير وشدة الوعيد عليه ، ولعن الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم من  فعله" انتهى .
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، الشيخ صالح الفوزان ، الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ، الشيخ  بكر أبو زيد .
" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " المجموعة الثانية ( 1 / 307 ) . 
ويتأكد المنع من الاحتفاظ بتلك الصور لأنها صور نساء ، فقد يطلع عليها غير  المحارم  ، والغالب أن صاحبة الصورة تكره أن يطلع أحد عليها ، وقد تتسبب  هذه الصور في حصول  فتنة أو مشكلة لصاحبتها .
وقد ذكرت أن سن بعضهن يصل إلى 9 سنوات ، ومثل هذه السن تكون المرأة فيها بالغة أو  قاربت البلوغ فلا يجوز لرجل أجنبي أن ينظر إليها .
وفي جواب السؤال (124208) تجدون  مأساة لرجل – فكيف لو كانت امرأة - بسبب التصوير بالفيديو في الصغر .
* 
*والله أعلم*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

إشكال حول التصوير بالجوال

السؤال: قد راسلتكم ولكن ما شفيتم صدري في حكم الصور , أنا قرأت كل الفتاوى  التي  تخص الصور هنا على الموقع , ومن ثم عملت موضوع عن حكم الصور ونشرته  في  المنتديات , أن حكم الصور حرام إلا لضرورة كالبطاقة والفيديو مباح ما  لم  يستخدم في شر؟ لكن انتم تقولوا تصوير الجوال جائز لان الصورة لم تخرج؟  فهل معنى ذلك انه  يجوز لي التصوير بالجوال أصحابي صور ثابتة وكمان  الكاميرا طالما لم أطبعها!  ولكن هذا عمل لي تشتت حيت ما الفارق بعيدا عن  المضاهاة, حيث بهذا الوضع  أيضا يعظم الشخص الصورة التي يحتفظ بها لأنه يحب  مثلا صاحبه الذي صوره ,  فصراحة فتواكم هذه جعلتني فى ريب مما كنت اعتقده  بحرمة كل الصور حتى لما  يأتي أحد أصحابي يصورني بجواله امنعه اعتقادا منى  أنه حرام أو أقول له  صورني فيديو؟ 

* *الجواب :
الحمد لله
نشكر لك اهتمامك وحرصك على الخير ، وما جاء في الموقع من إباحة التصوير  بالجوال  ذُكر فيه العلة وهو كون الصورة في الجوال غير ثابتة ، وأنها مثل  الصورة في شريط  الفيديو ، فهي نقاط وذبذبات ، يعمل الجهاز على إظهارها  كصورة ، فإذا كنت لا ترى  حرجا في تصويرك بالفيديو فأي فرق بينه وبين  الصورة الرقمية بالجوال ؟
وكون الصورة التي في الجوال يمكن أن تعظم ، لا يقتضي إطلاق القول بالتحريم ،  بل  يقيّد التحريم بوجود التعظيم ، وهو أمر عارض ، وقد يوجد في صورة  الفيديو أيضا ،  وحيث وجد كان ممنوعا ، وهكذا الأمور العارضة الأخرى  كالافتتان بالصورة ، أو تصوير  ما لا يجوز تصويره كتصوير النساء بالفيديو  أو تصوير أماكن الفسق والفجور ، يعود  المنع فيها إلى أمر خارج .
ولهذا قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " ولكن يبقى النظر : إذا أراد  الإنسان أن  يُصوِّر هذا التصوير المباح ، فإنه تجري فيه الأحكام الخمسة  بحسب القصد ، فإذا قصد  به شيئا مُحَرَّما فهو حرام ، وإن قصد به شيئا  واجبا كان واجباً " انتهى من "الشرح  الممتع" (2/197-199).
وراجع السؤال رقم (95322)ورقم (101257)ورقم  (10326)
والله أعلم .*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

حكم الرسومات الكرتونية على أكواب الشراب وأواني الطعام

 لدى ابنتي على أكواب الشرب و علبة الطعام الخاصة بها رسومات لأشخاص أفلام كرتونية و ما إلى ذلك ... فهل هذا جائز ؟ 

الجواب :
 الحمد لله
 الصور الموجودة على أكواب الشرب ، وأواني الطعام ، لا تأخذ حكم الصور  المحرمة ؛  لأنها ممتهنة ، لكن الأولى تجنب هذه الأواني ، منعاً لتعلق  الطفل بالصور الكرتونية  ورموزها ، وقد صار بعض الأطفال يحرص على صورة  معينة يريدها في حقيبته ، ومقلمته ،  وآنيته ، وفي هذا آثار تربوية سيئة  على الطفل ، وربط له بالشخصيات الخيالية التي لا  تخلو سيرتها من محاذير .
 قال الشيخُ ابنُ عثيمين في "الشرح الممتع" (2/ 206) : " ما عمَّت به البلوى  الآن ،  من وجودِ الصورِ في كلِّ شيءٍ إلا ما ندرَ ، فتوجدُ في أواني  الأكل ، وفي الكراتين  الحافظةِ للأطعمةِ ، وفي الكتب ، وفي الصحفِ ، فتوجد  في كل شيء إلا ما شاء الله ،  ويوجد أيضا صورٌ مما يؤكل : بسكوت على صورة  سمك ، أو أرنب ؟
 نقول : إن اقتناها الإنسان لما فيها من الصور ( أي لأجل ما فيها من الصور )  فلا شك  أنَّه محرم ، أو كان يشتري المجلاتِ التي تنشر فيها الصورُ للصورِ  ، فهذا حرام ،  أما إذا كانت للعلمِ والفائدةِ والاطلاعِ على الأخبار ،  فهذه أرجو ألا يكونَ بها  بأس ، نظرًا للحرجِ والمشقة ، وقد قال الله تعالى  : ( وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيكُم فِي  الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ ) ، فهذه الصورُ  ليست مقصودةً للإنسان حالَ الشراء ، ولا تهمه  ، كما أن مسألةَ الأواني  والكراتينِ التي فيها أطعمةٌ وشبه ذلك ، قد يقال : إن فيها  شيئًا من  الامتهان ، فلا تكون من القسمِ المحرَّم " انتهى مختصرا .
 والله أعلم .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

 ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ

 حكم تصميم الشخصيات ثلاثية الأبعاد بدون ملامح الوجه


 السؤال:  ما هو حكم تصميم الشخصيات المجسمة على الكمبيوتر مثل الموجودة في الصورة  http://up.microsoft-ac.net/show.php/966_00.jpg.html  هل تصميم هذه الشخصيات محرم أم انه ما دام لم اصنع ملامح الوجه مثل الإنسان الحقيقي تكون محللة  منتظر الإجابة ضروري من فضلكم 

الجواب :
 الحمد لله
 أولا :
 يحرم رسم أو تصوير ذوات الأرواح ، لما ورد في ذلك من النهي والوعيد الشديد ،  كقوله  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  يَصْنَعُونَ هَذِهِ  الصُّوَرَ يُعَذَّبُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ، يُقَالُ  لَهُمْ : أَحْيُوا مَا  خَلَقْتُمْ) . رواه البخاري (5607) ومسلم (2108) .
 وكون هذه الصور مجسمة ، أو ثلاثية الأبعاد ، أو جعلها بحيث تتحرك وتتكلم ، أعظم  تحريما من مجرد الرسم ، لشدة المضاهاة .
 ثانيا :
 إذا طمست رأس الصورة ، أو كانت خالية من ملامح الوجه كالعينين والفم والأنف ، فهي  صورة غير كاملة ، والأظهر جوازها .
 قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله : " أما مسألة القطن والذي ما  تتبين له  صورة ، رغم ما هنالك من أعضاء ورأس ورقبة ، ولكن ليس فيه عيون  وأنف ، فما فيه بأس ؛  لأن هذا لا يضاهي خلق الله" . انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى  الشيخ ابن عثيمين" ( 2 /  السؤال رقم 330 ) .
 وقال الشيخ أيضاً : " كل من صنع شيئاً يضاهي خلق الله : فهو داخل في الحديث  ، وهو :  ( لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المصورين . . . ) ، وقوله : (  أشد الناس عذابا يوم  القيامة المصورون ) ، لكن كما قلت : إنه إذا لم تكن  الصورة واضحة ، أي : ليس فيها  عين ولا أنف ولا فم ولا أصابع : فهذه ليست  صورة كاملة ، ولا مضاهية لخلق الله عز  وجل" انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ  ابن عثيمين" ( 2 / السؤال رقم 331 ) .

وقال الدكتور أحمد بن عبد الرحمن القاضي حفظه الله : "   سألت شيخنا [أي الشيخ ابن عثيمين] رحمه الله : ما حكم الأشكال الرَّمزِية  المعبرة  عن أنواع الألعاب الرياضية ، حيث يرسم الرأس دائرة مصمته ،  والأطراف خطوطاً مائلة .
 فأجاب : هذا ليس من التصوير المحرم . المحرم ما انطبق عليه قوله تعالى في  الحديث  القدسي : ( ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق كخلقي ) فهذه الأشكال ليست كخلق  الله .
 وبمثل ذلك أجاب رحمه الله مَن سأله عمّن رسم صورة إنسان ، وجعل وجهه دائرة مفرغة لا  تخطيط فيها " انتهى من "ثمرات التدوين".
 وبناء عليه : 
 فالذي يظهر جواز تصميم الشخصيات المجسمة التي يكون فيها الوجه خاليا من العينين  والفم والأنف ، ومن ذلك الصور المرفقة .
 والله أعلم . 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*هل التصوير اليدوي والنحت لذوات الأرواح أعظم إثماً من الزنا والربا ؟*

* السؤال : أخبر الرسول أن المصورين أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة ، فهل إذا  رجحت  سيئات شخص على حسناته بسيئة واحدة وهي التصوير وشاء الله تعذيبه هل  يكون  أشد ممن رجحت بآلاف السيئات من زنا وربا وغيره أم أن الحديث على وجه   التهديد ؟ .* 

*الجواب :*
* الحمد لله*
* المصورون الذين يرسمون ذوات الأرواح ، أو يصنعون التماثيل من أي مادة كانت ، هم  المقصودون بأنهم أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة .*
* فعن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول :  (إِنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَذَابًا عِنْدَ الله يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  المصُوِّرُونَ)  رواه البخاري (5606) ومسلم (2109) .*
* والمصوِّر له حالان :*
* الأولى : تكون سيئة التصوير أعظم من الربا والزنى ؛ وذلك بحسب نيته وفعله ،  فمن قصد  بتصويره مضاهاة خلق الله وأن تصويره أعظم من تصوير الله تعالى أو  مثله ، أو أنه  صوَّر أصناماً لعابديها : كانت سيئته – والعياذ بالله –  كفراً مخرجاً من الملة ،  وحينئذٍ لا يكون هناك إشكال في كونه (أشدّ  النَّاسِ عَذَاباً) وأشد من الزاني  والمرابي .*
* قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :*
* "وأجاب الطبري بأن المراد هنا : مَن يصوِّر ما يُعبد من دون الله وهو عارف  بذلك  قاصد له ، فإنه يكفر بذلك ، فلا يبعد أن يدخل مدخل آل فرعون ، وأما  من لا يقصد ذلك  : فإنه يكون عاصياً بتصويره فقط" انتهى .*
* "فتح الباري" (10/383) .*
* وقال بدر الدين العيني رحمه الله :*
* "فإن صوَّرها لتُعبد أو لمضاهاة خلق الله تعالى : فهو كافر قبيح الكفر ، فلذلك زيد  في عذابه" انتهى .*
* "عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري" (12/39) .*
* وقال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله :*
* "والمضاهاة بخلق الله جل وعلا التي رُتب عليها أن يكون فاعلها أشد الناس  عذاباً يوم  القيامة عند كثير من العلماء : محمولة على المضاهاة التي تكون  كفراً ؛ لأن المضاهاة  في التصوير يكون كفراً في حالتين :* 
* الحالة الأولى : أن يصوِّر صنماً ليعبد ، أو يصوِّر إلهاً ليعبد ، كأن يصور  لأهل  البوذية صورة بوذا ، أو يصور للنصارى المسيح ، أو يصور أم المسيح  ونحو ذلك ، فتصوير  ما يعبد من دون الله جل وعلا مع العلم بأنه يُعبد : هذا  كفر بالله جل وعلا ؛ لأنه  صوَّر وثناً ليعبد ، وهو يعلم أنه يُعبد ،  فيكون شركاً أكبر ، وكفراً بالله جل وعلا  .*
* والحالة الثانية : أن يصوِّر الصورة ويزعم أنها أحسن من خلق الله جل وعلا  فيقول :  هذه أحسن من خلق الله ، أو أنا فقتُ في خلقي وتصويري ما فعل الله  جل وعلا ، فهذا  كفر أكبر ، وشرك أكبر بالله جل جلاله .*
* وهذا هو الذي حمل عليه هذا الحديث ، وهو قوله : ( أشد الناس عذابا يوم  القيامة الذي  يضاهئون بخلق الله ) ، وأما المضاهاة بالتصوير عامة بما لا  يخرجه من الملة ، كالذي  يرسم بيده ، أو ينحت التمثال ، أو ينحت الصورة مما  لا يدخل في الحالتين السابقتين :  فهو كبيرة من الكبائر ، وصاحبها ملعون  ومتوعد بالنار" انتهى .*
* "التمهيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد" (ص 559 ، 560) .* 
*الحالة الثانية : أن لا يقصد بالصورة مضاهاة خلق الله  ،  ولا أن تعبد تلك الصور ، فهذا لا شك قد فعل شيئاً محرماً ، ولكنه ليس هو  المقصود  بكونه أشد الناس عذاباً ، على سبيل العموم ، ولا يقال فيه : إنه  أشد من الربا  والزنا .* 
* وقد أجاب العلماء عن إطلاق "الأشدية" في العذاب هنا ، بأجوبة ، منها :* 
* 1- أن المراد بالوعيد فيه من قصد المضاهاة ، أو أن تعبد صورته من دون الله ، كما  سبق ذكره في الحالة الأولى .* 
* 2- ليس المقصود بالحديث إطلاق أنه أشد الناس على وجه العموم ، بل المراد  أنه من  جملة الذين يعذبون أشد العذاب ؛ فلا ينافي ذلك أن يشترك غيره معه  في ذلك العذاب  الأشد ، ويدل على ذلك ما رواه البخاري (6109) ومسلم (2107) :  ( إِنَّ مِنْ أَشَدِّ  النَّاسِ عَذَابًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ الَّذِينَ  يُصَوِّرُونَ هَذِهِ الصُّوَرَ )  فتحمل الرواية المطلقة بدون (من) ، على  هذه الرواية ؛ ويدل على ذلك ما رواه أحمد  (3858) : عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بن  مسعود رضي الله عنه ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( أَشَدُّ النَّاسِ عَذَابًا يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ  رَجُلٌ قَتَلَهُ نَبِيٌّ ، أَوْ قَتَلَ نَبِيًّا ، وَإِمَامُ  ضَلَالَةٍ ،  وَمُمَثِّلٌ مِنْ الْمُمَثِّلِينَ ) والممثل : المصور ، فدل هذا الحديث   على اشتراكه مع آخرين في هذا العذاب الأشد.*
* 3- أن المراد بإطلاق : ( أشد الناس .. ) من يشاركه في جريمته ؛ فيطلق  المفاضلة بين  كاذب وكاذب ، وزان وزان ، ومصور ومصور ، وهكذا بحسب حاله  وعمله وقصده.* 
*وينظر : "فتح الباري" للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله   (10/383) ، "القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد" ، للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله  (2/444 ،  445) .* 
*والخلاصة :* 
* أن هناك حالات للمصور يكون فيها عذابه أشد من عذاب الزاني والمرابي ، وحالات أخرى  لا يكون كذلك .*
* والله أعلم*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*


* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ*

* حكم وضع صورة الميت كخلفية للجوال*

 *السؤال: هل يجوز وضع صورة الميت كخلفية للجوال ، أو في الماسنجر ؟* 

*   الجواب :* *  الحمد لله*
*  الصور التي على الجوال وفي أجهزة الحاسب ، وما يصور  بالفيديو ، لا تأخذ حكم الصور  الفوتوغرافية ، لعدم ثباتها ، وبقائها ، إلا  أن تُخرج وتطبع ، وعليه فلا حرج في  الاحتفاظ بها على الجوال ، ما لم تكن  مشتملة على شيء محرم ، كما لو كانت صوراً  لنساء .*
*  وراجع السؤال رقم (10326)*
*  لكن لا ينبغي جعل صورة الميت خلفية للجوال أو  الماسنجر ؛ لما قد يدعو إليه من تجديد  الحزن ، أو التعظيم والمبالغة إذا  كان الميت معلّما أو مربيا ، مع أنه - من حيث  الواقع - لا يخلو الأمر من  امتهان  لأن الجوال يلقى يمينا وشمالا ، ويُدخل به  الخلاء ونحوه .*
*  والله أعلم .*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

*هل يحرم شراء صور المغنين والمغنيات ؟*

* السؤال: هل حرام شراء صور المغنين والمغنيات ، يظهر منها الوجه والكفان  والشعر فقط ،  علما بأن المغنية تكشف شعرها ، وليس لها صور لا يظهر فيها  الشعر ، وأن هذا  لحب الفنانة فقط ، أو يعنى أنها الفنانة المفضلة ؟ * 


*  الجواب :* 
*  الحمد لله* 
*  الأصل في صور ذوات الأرواح أنها حرام ، سواء كانت  مجسمة (تماثيل) ، أو كانت لا ظل  لها ، كالصور التي تكون في اللوحات ، أو  الملابس ، أو نحوها .* 
*  وقد سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم (10668)  ، وفي جواب السؤال رقم (143709)  بيان حكم شراء الملابس التي عليها صور .* 
*  وهذا التحريم يتعلق بمسألة التصوير ، بغض النظر عن  الصورة نفسها هل فيها مخالفة  شرعية أولا ؛ فصور العلماء ، أو الرجال ، أو  الأطفال ، أو الحيوانات ، كلها داخلة  في هذا الحكم ؛ فالصور هي في حد  ذاتها مخالفة شرعية .* 
*  فأما إذا أضيف إلى ذلك اشتمال الصور على مخالفة شرعية  ، كأن تكون الصورة لامرأة  عارية ، أو تكشف شيئا من بدنها ، ولو كان الوجه  أو الكفين ، فقد ازداد الأمر حرمة  وإثما ، لاشتماله على مخالفة أخرى ،  سوى التصوير .* 
*  فكيف إذا كانت الصورة لدعاة الفساد ، وناشري الرذيلة  والخنا ، من الممثلين والمغنين  ونحوهم ، الذين تتاجر بصورهم مجلات الفسق  والرذيلة ، لتزيد تعلق النفوس المريضة بهم  ؛ فمثل هذه الصور لا يشك في  تحريمها من علم حكم التصوير ، ثم علم ما لهذه الصور من  أثر في تعلق القلوب  وفسادها بها ، وهو ما عبر عنه السائل بقوله : ( وهذا لحب  الفنانة فقط ) ؛  فماذا تريد بعد ذلك ، يا عبد الله ؟!*
*  وقد قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( لَا تَدْخُلُ  الْمَلَائِكَةُ بَيْتًا فِيهِ كَلْبٌ وَلَا صُورَةٌ )* 
*  رواه البخاري (3075) ومسلم (3930) .* 
*  وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (13214)  .* 
*  وإذا علم أنه يحرم اقتناء هذه الصور ، فكل ما حرمه  الله ، فإن بيعه وشراءه حرام ،  وبذل المال فيه هو إضاعة له ، وهو من  التبذير والإسراف المحرم . قَالَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ( لَعَنَ اللَّهُ الْيَهُودَ حُرِّمَتْ  عَلَيْهِمْ الشُّحُومُ  فَبَاعُوهَا وَأَكَلُوا أَثْمَانَهَا ؛ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  عَزَّ وَجَلَّ  إِذَا حَرَّمَ أَكْلَ شَيْءٍ حَرَّمَ ثَمَنَهُ ) رواه أحمد (2546) .* 
*  وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (49676)  .* 
*  والله أعلم .* 

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ*

* تصوير النساء في دور القرآن وعرضها في الفضائيات*

* السؤال: ما حكم دخول المصوّرين داخل دور القرآن لتصوير درس لإحدى الداعيات،  علمًا  بأن المصور ينتقل بين النساء المستمعات لإظهار صورهن في الحلقة  التي ستعرض  على الفضائية الإسلامية؟* 


*    الجواب :* *  الحمد لله*
*  يجب على المرأة ستر جميع بدنها عن الرجال الأجانب ؛ لأدلة سبق بيانها في جواب  السؤال رقم (11774)ورقم  (92801)*


* ولا يجوز تمكين من يصور النساء وهن كاشفات لوجوهن ، ولا نقل هذه الصورة عبر  الفضائيات أو غيرها .*
*  وسبق الكلام على مفاسد مشاركة المرأة في الفضائيات - ولو كانت منقبة - وينظر : سؤال  رقم (134785)*



*  وقد سئل الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك حفظه الله :  " ما حكم ظهور المرأة الداعية  على التلفاز بحجابها الشرعي وذلك لغرض  الدعوة والفتوى؟* 
*  فأجاب : " الحمد لله وبعد.*
* الأصل أن المرأة فتنة بصورتها وصوتها ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ما تركت   بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء ) [متفق عليه]، ولذلك حرص المتبعون  للشهوات على  إدخال المرأة في جميع برامج الإعلام المسموعة والمرئية. وعلى  هذا فلا يجوز للمرأة  أن تخرج في القنوات ولو كانت متحجبة باسم الدعوة  والفتوى ، فإنه يستمع إليها ما لا  يحصى من الرجال ، وهي إنما خرجت في  القناة بدعوى تعليم النساء ، ثم إنه لا حاجة  لقيامها بالدعوة والإفتاء  بواسطة القنوات فإن الأصل أن يقوم بذلك الرجال، بل وقيام  الرجال به أكمل ،  ولم يزل الرجال في تاريخ الإسلام يقومون بالتعليم والدعوة والفتوى  في  المساجد ونحوها، فهم الخطباء والأئمة ، ولا يجوز أن تتولى المرأة شيئاً من  ذلك  إلا في أوساط النساء.*
* ثم من المعلوم أن مشاركة المرأة في وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة تترتب  عليها  مخالفات شرعية من خروج بلا حاجة ، ومخالطة للرجال ، وتصوير لشخصها  وإن كانت محجبة ،  وفي ذلك ما فيه من المفاسد التي جاءت الشريعة بسد الطرق  إليها كما قال الله تعالى:  ( يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ  مِنْ النِّسَاءِ إِنْ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ  فَلا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ  فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ  قَوْلاً مَعْرُوفاً *  وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ  الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  الأُولَى ) [الأحزاب 32- 33]. وقد تتبرج المرأة في لباسها وإن كانت   متحجبة.* 
*  وبناء على ما تقدم أقول : لا يجوز للمرأة أن تخرج في  القنوات الفضائية ، داعية أو  مفتية أو معلمة ، بل يجب أن يقتصر نشاطها في  الدعوة العامة على بنات جنسها في بيت  أو مدرسة أو مسجد في مصلى النساء .*
* وبهذه المناسبة ننصح إخواننا القائمين على القنوات الإسلامية بأن يتقوا  الله ، ولا  يغتروا بأقوال المتأولين الذين لا يرون بأساً من إدخال عنصر  المرأة في القنوات  الإسلامية ، بل يدعون إلى ذلك ويؤيدونه بشبهات ، ويكفي  أن ذلك يوافق أهواء  العصرانيين الذين لا يهوون إلا باطلاً ، أو ما يجر إلى  الباطل ، ولهذا تعجبهم  القنوات الإسلامية التي تخرج فيها المرأة ،  ويعدونها مسايرة للعصر ، ولا تعجبهم  القنوات التي لا تخرج فيها المرأة بل  يعدونها متأخرة ، ويصفون القائمين عليها  بالتشدد ، ولهؤلاء نصيب من قول  الله تعالى : ( وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ  الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ  تَمِيلُوا مَيْلاً عَظِيماً ) [النساء: من الآية 27].*
* نسأل الله أن يهدينا سواء السبيل، وأن يجنبنا سبيل المغضوب عليهم والضالين، آمين "  انتهى نقلا من "شبكة نور الإسلام".*
*  والله أعلم .*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*الاحتفاظ بالصور في ألبوم للذكرى*

* اعتنقت الاسلام حديثا ، ومنذ فترة قرأت فى هذا  الموقع أنة لا يجوز أخذ ولا  رسم الصور بالكائنات التي بها روح ، ولا يجوز  تعليقها، وأن الملائكة لا  تدخل البيت الذي فية صورة .  فماذا عن مجلد للصور التذكارية المرسومة ، أو  الفوتوغرافية ؟ فلدى على سبيل المثال مجلد لصورى وأنا طفلة – وأنا الان فى  الثانية  والثلاثين من عمرى - ولدى عشرون دمية على شكل طائر، والتي احتفظت  بها من  أجل أطفالى إن شاء الله .  فهل يجب علي التخلص منها ، أم لا ؟ على  أنني اقتنيتها وأنا نصرانية ؟* 


*    الجواب :* *  الحمد لله*
*  نهنئك على الدخول في الإسلام ، ونحمد الله الذي وفقك وأعانك ، ونسأل الله لك الثبات  على الرشد ، والمزيد من فضله وإحسانه .*
*  والأمر كما ذكرت ، لا يجوز رسم ولا تصوير ذوات  الأرواح ، كما لا يجوز تعليق هذه  الصور ، وأنها تمنع دخول الملائكة ، ولا  يجوز كذلك الاحتفاظ بها للذكرى إلا أن تكون  الصور على شريط فيديو ، أو  مخزونة في جهاز كمبيوتر أو جوال ؛ لأن الصورة الرقمية لا  تأخذ حكم الصورة ،  ما لم تخرج على شيء ثابت كالورق .*
*  سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " ما حكم لبس الثياب التي  فيها صور ؟* 
*   فأجاب :   لا يجوز للإنسان أن يلبس ثياباً فيها صورة  حيوان أو إنسان ، ولا يجوز أيضاً أن يلبس  غترة أو شماغاً ، أو ما أشبه  ذلك وفيه صورة إنسان أو حيوان ، وذلك لأن النبي صلى  الله عليه وعلى آله  وسلم ثبت عنه أنه قال : ( إن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه صورة )  ، ولهذا  لا نرى لأحد أن يقتني الصور للذكرى كما يقولون ، وأن من عنده صوراً للذكرى   فإن الواجب عليه أن يتلفها سواء كان قد وضعها على الجدار ، أو وضعها في  ألبوم أو في  غير ذلك ، لأن بقاءها يقتضي حرمان أهل البيت من دخول الملائكة  بيتهم ، وهذا الحديث  الذي أشرت إليه قد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى  آله وسلم ، والله أعلم " انتهى  من "مجلة الدعوة" العدد 1765 / 54.*
*  وينظر في حكم الصور الرقمية : سؤال رقم (102262)*
*  ثانيا :*
*  لا حرج في الاحتفاظ بدمى الأطفال ، أو بيعها والاتجار  فيها ؛ لأن الصغار يرخص لهم  ما لا يرخص الكبار ، وفي الصحيحين عن  عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا ، قَالَتْ :  ( كُنْتُ أَلْعَبُ  بِالْبَنَاتِ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّم ،َ  وَكَانَ لِي صَوَاحِبُ يَلْعَبْنَ مَعِي ...الحديث ) رواه البخاري  (6130)  ومسلم (2440) . و(البنات) أي : العرائس .*

* قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح : " وَاسْتُدِلَّ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيث عَلَى  جَوَاز  اِتِّخَاذ صُوَر الْبَنَات وَاللُّعَب مِنْ أَجْل لَعِب الْبَنَات  بِهِنَّ ,  وَخُصَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عُمُوم النَّهْي عَنْ اِتِّخَاذ الصُّوَر ,  وَبِهِ جَزَمَ  عِيَاض وَنَقَلَهُ عَنْ الْجُمْهُور , وَأَنَّهُمْ  أَجَازُوا بَيْع اللُّعَب  لِلْبَنَاتِ لِتَدْرِيبِهِنّ  َ مِنْ صِغَرهنَّ  عَلَى أَمْر بُيُوتهنَّ وَأَوْلادهنَّ  وَقَدْ تَرْجَمَ اِبْن حِبَّان :  الإِبَاحَةُ لِصِغَارِ النِّسَاء اللَّعِب  باللُّعَب .... وفي رِوَايَة  جرير عن هشام : " كُنْت أَلْعَب بِالْبَنَاتِ وَهُنَّ  اللُّعَب "  أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو عَوَانَة وَغَيْره , وَأَخْرَجَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ   وَالنَّسَائِيُّ مِنْ وَجْه آخَر عَنْ عَائِشَة قَالَتْ : " قَدِمَ رَسُول  اللَّه  صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ غَزْوَة تَبُوك أَوْ  خَيْبَر " فَذَكَرَ  الْحَدِيث فِي هَتْكه السِّتْر الَّذِي نَصَبَتْهُ  عَلَى بَابهَا قَالَتْ : "  فَكَشَفَ نَاحِيَة السِّتْر عَلَى بَنَات  لِعَائِشَة لُعَب فَقَالَ : مَا هَذَا يَا  عَائِشَة , قَالَتْ : بَنَاتِي .  قَالَتْ : وَرَأَى فِيهَا فَرَسًا مَرْبُوطًا لَهُ  جَنَاحَانِ فَقَالَ :  مَا هَذَا ؟ قُلْت فَرَس . قَالَ فَرَس لَهُ جَنَاحَانِ ؟  قُلْت : أَلَمْ  تَسْمَع أَنَّهُ كَانَ لِسُلَيْمَان خَيْل لَهَا أَجْنِحَة ؟  فَضَحِكَ "  انتهى مختصرا .* 
* والرواية التي ذكرها ابن حجر عند أبي داود برقم (22813) ، وصححها الألباني في غاية  المرام (129) .*
*  والله أعلم .*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*


* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ*

* النظر إلى صور العورات من أجل التعلم*

* السؤال : ما حكم أخذ معلومات عن الأعضاء التناسلية للمرأة والرجل الموضحة  بالصور من باب أخذ معلومات للمستقبل ومن باب العلم بالشيء فقط ؟ * 


*    الجواب :* *  الحمد لله* 
*  أولاً :* 
* سدت  الشريعة كل الأبواب المؤدية لافتتان كل واحد من  الجنسين بالآخر ، فأمرت بغض البصر ،  وحفظ الفرج ، وستر العورة ؛ لأن النظر  للجنس الآخر وخاصة مكان العورة مدعاة  للافتتان ، قال الله تعالى : (قُلْ  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ  وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ  ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا  يَصْنَعُونَ * وَقُلْ  لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ   فُرُوجَهُنَّ) النور/30 ، 31 .*
* ولم  تبح الشريعة النظر إلى العورة المغلظة إلا عند وجود الحاجة الملحة الداعية إلى ذلك  كالعلاج، والختان ، ونحوهما .*
* جاء  في "الموسوعة الفقهية" (14/19) : "لاَ خِلاَفَ  بَيْنَ الْفُقَهَاءِ فِي أَنَّ  النَّظَرَ إِلَى عَوْرَةِ الْغَيْرِ  حَرَامٌ مَا عَدَا نَظَرِ الزَّوْجَيْنِ كُلٍّ  مِنْهُمَا لِلآْخَرِ .*
*  فَلاَ يَحِل لِمَنْ عَدَا هَؤُلاَءِ النَّظَرُ إِلَى  عَوْرَةِ الآْخَرِ ، مَا لَمْ  تَكُنْ هُنَاكَ ضَرُورَةٌ تَدْعُو إِلَى  ذَلِكَ ، كَنَظَرِ الطَّبِيبِ الْمُعَالِجِ  ، وَمَنْ يَلِي خِدْمَةَ  مَرِيضٍ أَوْ مَرِيضَةٍ فِي وُضُوءٍ أَوِ اسْتِنْجَاءٍ  وَغَيْرِهِمَا ،  وَكَقَابِلَةٍ ، فَإِنَّهُ يُبَاحُ لَهُمُ النَّظَرُ إِلَى مَا  تَدْعُو  إِلَيْهِ الْحَاجَةُ مِنَ الْعَوْرَةِ ، وَعِنْدَ الْحَاجَةِ الدَّاعِيَةِ   إِلَيْهِ ، كَضَرُورَةِ التَّدَاوِي وَالتَّمْرِيضِ وَغَيْرِهِمَا ، إِذْ   الضَّرُورَاتُ تُبِيحُ الْمَحْظُورَاتِ ، وَتَنْزِل الْحَاجَةُ مَنْزِلَةَ   الضَّرُورَةِ .*
*  ثُمَّ النَّظَرُ مُقَيَّدٌ بِقَدْرِ الْحَاجَةِ ؛ لأِنَّ مَا أُبِيحَ لِلضَّرُورَةِ  يُقَدَّرُ بِقَدْرِهَا". انتهى .*
*   ثانياً :* 
*  النظر إلى الصورة - سواء كانت صورة حقيقة أم مرسومة  باليد - تأخذ حكم النظر إلى  الأصل ، لما يترتب على هذا النظر من فتنة  وإثارة للشهوة .*
*  ومجرد أخذ المعلومات ليس مبرراً مبيحاً لهذا الأمر ،  اللهم إلا أن يكون طالب علم  يحتاج لذلك في دراسته وتخصصه ، فيرخص له  بمقدار الحاجة .*
*  والنظر للعورة المغلظة أشد من غيرها ؛ فلا يرخص فيها إلا للضرورة أو الحاجة الماسة  .*
* قال  النووي: "  أصل الحاجة كافٍ في النظر إلى الوجه  واليدين ، وفي النظر إلى سائر  الأعضاء يعتبر تأكد الحاجة ... وفي النظر  إلى السوأتين يعتبر مزيد تأكد ". انتهى  "روضة الطالبين" (7/30) .*
*  وأما مجرد أخذ المعلومات بالقراءة المجردة من غير نظر  للصور أو بعد طمسها فليس هناك  ما يمنع منه شرعاً ، على أن تكون كتابات  علمية موثوقة بعيدة عن الإثارة وتهييج  الغرائز .*
*  وللاستزادة ينظر جواب السؤال (52631)  ، (127858)  .*
*   والله أعلم* 

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*


*حكم التصوير بالهاتف النقال*

* السؤال : ما هو حكم التصوير بكاميرا الهاتف النقال؟ وحكم وضع الصور ذات الأرواح وكذلك صور الشخصيات الكرتونية على شاشة الهاتف؟* 

*  الجواب :*
*  الحمد لله*
*  يجوز التصوير بكاميرا الهاتف النقال ، كما يجوز  الاحتفاظ بالصورة داخله أو على  شاشته ، ولا يدخل ذلك في التصوير المحرم ،  ما لم تخرج الصورة وتطبع على شيء ثابت  كالورق ، أو تكون الصورة لشيء محرم  كصور النساء الأجنبيات .*
*  وينظر جواب سؤال رقم (91356)  ورقم (10326)  .*
*  والله أعلم .*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*هل توجد صور حقيقية للمسيح عليه السلام ؟*

* المسيحيون يعلقون صورة عيسى عليه السلام في عدة أماكن، فهل فعلاً هذه صورته؟*

*  الجواب :*
*  الحمد لله*
*  ليست هذه الصور التي يدعيها النصارى للمسيح عليه  السلام وأمه صورا حقيقية ، إنما هي  من محض خيالهم الكاذب، الممتد على أصل  دينهم الفاسد، القائم على الكذب على الله  تعالى ورسله .*
*  فالنصارى يزعمون أنهم رأوا الله في صورة المسيح ابن مريم عليه السلام – تعالى الله  عما يقولون علوا كبيرا - .*
*  راجع : "مجموع الفتاوى" (3/392)*


*  وقد روى أبو داود (4324) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي  الله عنه أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : (  لَيْسَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ نَبِيٌّ -  يَعْنِي عِيسَى - وَإِنَّهُ نَازِلٌ  فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ فَاعْرِفُوهُ : رَجُلٌ  مَرْبُوعٌ إِلَى الْحُمْرَةِ  وَالْبَيَاضِ بَيْنَ مُمَصَّرَتَيْنِ ( أي بين ثوبين  فيهما صفرة خفيفة )  كَأَنَّ رَأْسَهُ يَقْطُرُ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْهُ بَلَلٌ ... )*
*  صححه الألباني في "صحيح أبي داود" .*
*  فلم يعول صلى الله عليه وسلم على صورته التي بأيدي  النصارى ، ولو كانت حقيقية لعول  عليها ، ولمَا قال : ( فإذا رأيتموه  فاعرفوه ) ثم شرع في وصفه .*

*  وروى البخاري (3352) عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ  النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  لَمَّا رَأَى الصُّوَرَ فِي  الْبَيْتِ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ حَتَّى أَمَرَ بِهَا  فَمُحِيَتْ ، وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام  بِأَيْدِيهِمَا الْأَزْلَامُ فَقَالَ : (  قَاتَلَهُمْ اللَّهُ ، وَاللَّهِ  إِنْ اسْتَقْسَمَا بِالْأَزْلَامِ قَطُّ ) .*
*  فهذا يدل على أن أولئك المصورين قد يكذبون ، ويصورون ما لا أصل له ، ويفترون  المنكر.* 
*  ولقد كان بلاء الناس في أصل دينهم من وراء هذه التصاوير التي يصورونها ، فيمجدونها  ويعظمونها ثم يعبدونها .*
*  قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله :*
*  " وكَانَ الشِّرْكُ الَّذِي أَضَلَّ أَكْثَرَ بَنِي  آدَمَ أَصْلُهُ وَأَعْظَمُهُ  مِنْ عِبَادَةِ الْبَشَرِ وَالتَّمَاثِيلِ  الْمُصَوَّرَةِ عَلَى صُوَرِهِمْ " .*
*  "مجموع الفتاوى" (17 / 503)*
*  وقال الحافظ رحمه الله في "الفتح" (8/17) :*
*  " غالب كفر الأمم من جهة الصور " انتهى .*
*  فروى البخاري (427) ومسلم (528) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أُمِّ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنَّ أُمَّ  حَبِيبَةَ وَأُمَّ سَلَمَةَ ذَكَرَتَا  كَنِيسَةً رَأَيْنَهَا بِالْحَبَشَةِ فِيهَا  تَصَاوِيرُ فَذَكَرَتَا  لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : (  إِنَّ  أُولَئِكَ إِذَا كَانَ فِيهِمْ الرَّجُلُ الصَّالِحُ فَمَاتَ بَنَوْا عَلَى   قَبْرِهِ مَسْجِدًا وَصَوَّرُوا فِيهِ تِلْكَ الصُّوَرَ ، فَأُولَئِكَ  شِرَارُ  الْخَلْقِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) .*
*  قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :*
*  " وتلاعب بهم – أي النصارى - في تصوير الصور في  الكنائس وعبادتها فلا تجد كنيسة من  كنائسهم تخلو عن صورة مريم والمسيح  وجرجس وبطرس وغيرهم من القديسين عندهم والشهداء  ، وأكثرهم يسجدون للصور  ويدعونها من دون الله تعالى . انتهى .*
*  "إغاثة اللهفان" ( 2 / 292 ) .*

*  والخلاصة :*
*  أنه لا يوجد دليل واحد على أن تلك الصور التي بأيدي  النصارى للمسيح وأمه عليهما  السلام صور حقيقية ، بل الدليل على خلافه ،  وحتى لو كانت حقيقية ، فالواجب طمسها  وإزالتها وعدم النظر إليها والتأمل  فيها ؛ فإن هذه التصاوير وأمثالها كانت وراء شرك  هذه الأمم .*
*  ولبيان أثر التصاوير السيئ على العقيدة راجع جواب السؤال رقم : (7222)  .*
*  والله تعالى أعلم .*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ*

* حكم بروزة صور آلات اللهو وتعليقها*

* السؤال: عندي برواز عليه مجسمات صغيرة مثل كتاب وجيتار فما حكم وجود المجسم  الصغير  للجيتار في البرواز ، أرجو التوضيح إذا كان فيه خلاف بين المذاهب  الفقهية  لأني أعرف طبع الوالدة أنها لا تحب أن أتخلص منه . وجزاكم الله  خيرا ؟* 

*الجواب :*
* الحمد لله*
* تعليق الصور التي ليست لذوات الأرواح مباح من حيث الأصل .*
* ولا يعلق المرء عادةً إلا ما يحبه ويرفع من قدره .*
* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :*
* " تعليق الصور رفع من شأنها " انتهى من "فتاوى نور على الدرب" (253 / 2).*
* فتعليق صورة " الجيتار " وغيره من آلات اللهو ، أو وضعها في برواز رفع  لشأنها ،  وإشارة إلى محبتها والرضا بها ، وهذا لا يجوز ؛ لأن آلات اللهو  (الموسيقى) مذمومة  ومحرمة شرعا ، يجب إتلافها ، فكيف تصان صورها وتُجعل في  براويز وتعلق ؟*
* وكانت عادة السلف المحتسبين كسر آلات اللهو ، وأكثر الفقهاء على مشروعية ذلك .*
* قال العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله :*
* " ذهب أكثر علماء الإسلام وجمهور أئمة الهدى إلى تحريم الأغاني وجميع  المعازف , وهي  آلات اللهو كلها , وأوجبوا كسر آلات المعازف وقالوا : لا  ضمان على متلفها " انتهى  من مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (3 / 393)*
* راجع جواب السؤال رقم : (5000) .* 
*وعلى ذلك : فأقل ما يقال في هذا : أنه يكره تعليق صورة  آلات المعازف ، ولا ينبغي ذلك .*
* وأما الوالدة : فيمكن مداراتها في الأمر ، والتلطف إلى إقناعها بالحسنى ،  وإعلامها  أن هذا مما لا ينبغي في شريعة الله ، ولو استبدلت ذلك بما هو  أحسن لناظرها منه ،  كصورة طبيعية جميلة جذابة فهو حسن .*
* والله تعالى أعلم .*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

 *حكم لبس الثياب وعليها صورة صغيرة أو مخفية

كما تعلمون فإن غالب الملابس اليوم تحمل صور ذات  الأرواح سواء كانت الصور  في الجزء الظاهر او في القطع المخفية الداخلية،  فهل لبس هذه الملابس جائز؟  وماذا لو كانت ملابس أطفال؟ وماذا لو كانت هذه  الصور صغيرة جداً بحيث لا  تُلاحظ؟ فعلى سبيل المثال لدي بدلة عليها صورة  رجلين متصافحين في الياقة  الداخلية للكوت ولا يراها احد ، فهل يجوزان تُلبس  ؟ مثل هذه الصور في  الغالب تكون عبارة عن شعار الشركة ولا تُرى إلا إذا  معّن الشخص في رؤيتها  لأنها تكون بلون مخفي ، فأرجوا توضيح الحكم .

* *   الجواب :* *  الحمد لله*
*  لا يجوز رسم أو تصوير ذوات الأرواح ، من الإنسان أو  الحيوان أو الطير ، سواء كان  ذلك نحتا ، أو على ورق ، أو قماش ، أو غيره ؛  لما روى البخاري (2105) ومسلم (2107)  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أُمِّ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا ( أَنَّهَا اشْتَرَتْ  نُمْرُقَةً  فِيهَا تَصَاوِيرُ ، فَلَمَّا رَآهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَامَ عَلَى الْبَابِ فَلَمْ يَدْخُلْهُ ، قالت :  فَعَرَفْتُ  فِي وَجْهِهِ الْكَرَاهِيَةَ ، فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  ، أَتُوبُ إِلَى  اللَّهِ ، وَإِلَى رَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ، مَاذَا  أَذْنَبْتُ ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : مَا  بَالُ هَذِهِ النُّمْرُقَةِ ؟ قُلْتُ :  اشْتَرَيْتُهَا لَكَ لِتَقْعُدَ عَلَيْهَا  وَتَوَسَّدَهَا . فَقَالَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:  إِنَّ أَصْحَابَ  هَذِهِ الصُّوَرِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُعَذَّبُونَ ، فَيُقَالُ  لَهُمْ :  أَحْيُوا مَا خَلَقْتُمْ ، وَقَالَ : إِنَّ الْبَيْتَ الَّذِي فِيهِ   الصُّوَرُ لَا تَدْخُلُهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ ).
والنمرقة : الوسادة التي يجلس عليها .*
*  ولا يجوز اتخاذ هذه الصورة ـ أيضا ـ ولا نصبها ، إلا  ما كان ممتهنا من الصور  ، كالصورة على الفرش والوسائد وحفاظات الأطفال  ونحوها ؛ لما روى البخاري  (5954) ومسلم (2107) واللفظ له عن عَائِشَةَ رضي  الله عنها قالت : ( دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَدْ سَتَرْتُ سَهْوَةً لِي  بِقِرَامٍ فِيهِ  تَمَاثِيلُ ، فَلَمَّا رَآهُ هَتَكَهُ وَتَلَوَّنَ وَجْهُهُ  وَقَالَ : يَا  عَائِشَةُ أَشَدُّ النَّاسِ عَذَابًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ  الَّذِينَ يُضَاهُونَ بِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ !!* 
*  قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ فَقَطَعْنَاهُ فَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُ وِسَادَةً أَوْ وِسَادَتَيْنِ  ) .* 
*  وروى الترمذي (2806) وأبو داود (4158) عن أَبي  هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ :  قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( أَتَانِي جِبْرِيلُ  فَقَالَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ  أَتَيْتُكَ الْبَارِحَةَ فَلَمْ يَمْنَعْنِي أَنْ أَكُونَ  دَخَلْتُ  عَلَيْكَ الْبَيْتَ الَّذِي كُنْتَ فِيهِ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي بَابِ   الْبَيْتِ تِمْثَالُ الرِّجَالِ ، وَكَانَ فِي الْبَيْتِ قِرَامُ سِتْرٍ  فِيهِ  تَمَاثِيلُ ، وَكَانَ فِي الْبَيْتِ كَلْبٌ ؛ فَمُرْ بِرَأْسِ  التِّمْثَالِ الَّذِي  بِالْبَابِ فَلْيُقْطَعْ فَلْيُصَيَّرْ كَهَيْئَةِ  الشَّجَرَةِ ، وَمُرْ  بِالسِّتْرِ فَلْيُقْطَعْ وَيُجْعَلْ مِنْهُ  وِسَادَتَيْنِ مُنْتَبَذَتَيْن  ِ  يُوطَآَنِ ، وَمُرْ بِالْكَلْبِ  فَيُخْرَجْ . فَفَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  ، وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ الْكَلْبُ جَرْوًا لِلْحَسَنِ أَوْ  الْحُسَيْنِ تَحْتَ  نَضَدٍ لَهُ ، فَأَمَرَ بِهِ فَأُخْرِجَ ) ، والحديث صححه  الألباني في  صحيح الجامع برقم 68.*
*  قال النووي رحمه الله في شرح مسلم : " قَالَ  أَصْحَابنَا وَغَيْرهمْ مِنْ  الْعُلَمَاء : تَصْوِير صُورَة الْحَيَوَان  حَرَام شَدِيد التَّحْرِيم , وَهُوَ  مِنْ الْكَبَائِر ; لِأَنَّهُ  مُتَوَعَّد عَلَيْهِ بِهَذَا الْوَعِيد الشَّدِيد  الْمَذْكُور فِي  الْأَحَادِيث , وَسَوَاء صَنَعَهُ بِمَا يُمْتَهَن أَوْ بِغَيْرِهِ  ,  فَصَنْعَته حَرَام بِكُلِّ حَال ; لِأَنَّ فِيهِ مُضَاهَاة لِخَلْقِ اللَّه   تَعَالَى , وَسَوَاء مَا كَانَ فِي ثَوْب أَوْ بِسَاط أَوْ دِرْهَم أَوْ  دِينَار  أَوْ فَلْس أَوْ إِنَاء أَوْ حَائِط أَوْ غَيْرهَا . وَأَمَّا  تَصْوِير صُورَة  الشَّجَر وَرِحَال الْإِبِل وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ مِمَّا لَيْسَ  فِيهِ صُورَة حَيَوَان  فَلَيْسَ بِحِرَامٍ . هَذَا حُكْم نَفْس  التَّصْوِير .*
*  وَأَمَّا اِتِّخَاذ الْمُصَوَّر فِيهِ صُورَة  حَيَوَان : فَإِنْ كَانَ مُعَلَّقًا  عَلَى حَائِط أَوْ ثَوْبًا مَلْبُوسًا  أَوْ عِمَامَة وَنَحْو ذَلِكَ مِمَّا لَا  يُعَدّ مُمْتَهَنًا فَهُوَ  حَرَام , وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي بِسَاط يُدَاس وَمِخَدَّة  وَوِسَادَة  وَنَحْوهَا مِمَّا يُمْتَهَن فَلَيْسَ بِحِرَامٍ . وَلَكِنْ هَلْ  يَمْنَع  دُخُول مَلَائِكَة الرَّحْمَة ذَلِكَ الْبَيْت ؟ فِيهِ كَلَام نَذْكُرهُ   قَرِيبًا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّه , وَلَا فَرْق فِي هَذَا كُلّه بَيْن مَا لَهُ  ظِلّ  وَمَا لَا ظِلّ لَهُ . هَذَا تَلْخِيص مَذْهَبنَا فِي الْمَسْأَلَة ,  وَبِمَعْنَاهُ  قَالَ جَمَاهِير الْعُلَمَاء مِنْ الصَّحَابَة  وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَمَنْ بَعْدهمْ ,  وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الثَّوْرِيّ وَمَالِك  وَأَبِي حَنِيفَة وَغَيْرهمْ , وَقَالَ بَعْض  السَّلَف : إِنَّمَا يَنْهَى  عَمَّا كَانَ لَهُ ظِلّ , وَلَا بَأْس بِالصُّوَرِ  الَّتِي لَيْسَ لَهَا  ظِلّ , وَهَذَا مَذْهَب بَاطِل ; فَإِنَّ السِّتْر الَّذِي  أَنْكَرَ  النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الصُّورَة فِيهِ لَا يَشُكّ   أَحَد أَنَّهُ مَذْمُوم , وَلَيْسَ لِصُورَتِهِ ظِلّ , مَعَ بَاقِي  الْأَحَادِيث  الْمُطْلَقَة فِي كُلّ صُورَة " انتهى .*
*  والحاصل أن ما كان ممتهنا فلا حرج فيه ، وذلك كالصور على الفرش والبُسط .*
*  وأما الصور على الملابس ففيها خلاف ، وبعضها لا يظهر  فيه الامتهان كصور الفنانين  واللاعبين فإنها ما وضعت إلا للمحبة والإكرام ،  وبعضها يظهر فيه الامتهان كالصور  على حفاظات الأطفال ، وبعضها بين ذلك ،  والأحوط اجتنابه .* 
*  والذي يظهر والله أعلم أن الصورة الصغيرة المخفية كالتي بداخل الياقة ، في حكم  المتهنة ، بخلاف الصورة الظاهرة ، ولو كانت صغيرة .*
*  وكذلك الصورة غير الكاملة التي قطع منها لا تبقى معه  الحياة لا حرج فيها في قول  كثير من أهل العلم ، فإذا عمت البلوى بالصور في  ملابس الأطفال ، وكانت صورا نصفية  غير كاملة ، فلعلها مما يعفى عنه .*
*  والصورة المخفية في ياقة المعطف يمكن طمسها بخيط أو لون ، ويزول بذلك المحذور .*
*  وينظر الخلاف في لبس ما فيه صورة في "الموسوعة الفقهية" (12/ 122) .* 

*  والله أعلم .*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*
*

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ

هل يجوز تصوير الطلبة والطالبات صورة جماعية للذكرى ؟

السؤال : ما حكم الدين في أن يتجمع شباب من الجنسين من أبناء كلية واحدة  لأخذ صورة  جماعية للذكرى مع العلم أنها من التقاليد الموجودة في الكلية  ويرى الكثير  أنها غير مخالفة للدين؟ 

* *  الجواب :*
*  الحمد لله*
*  أولا :*
*   اختلاط الشباب بالشابات في المدارس والكليات والجامعات وأماكن العمل  ووسائل  المواصلات .... إلخ من أعظم أسباب الفساد ، التي تفضي إلى انتشار  الرذيلة ، وانعدام  الحياء .*
* قال  ابن القيم رحمه الله :*
*   "ولا ريب أن تمكين النساء من اختلاطهن بالرجال أصل كل بلية وشر , وهو من  أعظم أسباب  نزول العقوبات العامة , كما أنه من أسباب فساد أمور العامة  والخاصة ، واختلاط  الرجال بالنساء سبب لكثرة الفواحش والزنا , وهو من  أسباب الموت العام والطواعين  المتصلة .*
*  فمن  أعظم أسباب الموت العام : كثرة الزنا بسبب تمكين النساء من اختلاطهن  بالرجال ،  والمشي بينهم متبرجات مت..... ، ولو علم أولياء الأمر ما في ذلك  من فساد الدنيا  والرعية قبل الدين لكانوا أشد شيء منعا لذلك " انتهى  مختصرا .*
*  "الطرق الحكمية" (ص 407-408) .*
*  وقال علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء :*
*   "اختلاط الرجال والنساء في التعليم حرام ومنكر عظيم ؛ لما فيه من الفتنة  وانتشار  الفساد وانتهاك المحرمات ، وما وقع بسبب هذا الاختلاط من الشر  والفساد الخلقي لهو  من أوضح الدلائل على تحريمه " انتهى .*
*  "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (12 / 181-182) .*
*   والواجب على من ابتلي بالدراسة في الجامعات المختلطة أن يتقي الله عز وجل  ويغض بصره  ، وأن لا يصاحب الطالبات ، وأن ينشغل بنفسه وأمر دراسته ، ولو  أمكنه التحول من هذه  الكلية المختلطة إلى كلية منضبطة لا اختلاط فيها فهو  أتقى لربه ، وأحفظ لدينه .*
* قال  الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :*
*  "  الطالب في الجامعات والمدارس المختلطة يجب عليه أن يحذر ذلك ( يعني  الاختلاط ) وأن  يلتمس مدرسة وجامعة غير مختلطة ; لأن وجود الشباب بجوار  الفتيات وسيلة لشر عظيم ,  وفساد كبير , والواجب على المؤمن عند الابتلاء  بهذه الأمور أن يتقي الله حتى يجعل  الله له فرجا ومخرجا , وأن يغض بصره ,  ويحذر من النظر إليها أو إلى محاسنها  ومفاتنها , بل يلقي بصره إلى الأرض ,  ولا ينظر إليها , ومتى صادف شيئا من ذلك غض  بصره " انتهى .*
*  "مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (5 / 313) .*
*  وانظر أدلة تحريم الاختلاط في إجابة السؤال رقم : (1200)  .*
*  ثانيا :*
*   يحرم تصوير ذوات الأرواح ، سواء كان إنسانا أو حيوانا أو طائرا ، ولا فرق  بين أن  يكون ذلك بالنحت أو الرسم على الثوب أو الورق أو كان بالتصوير  الشمسي والفوتوغرافي  ، ويستثني من ذلك ما يباح للحاجة أو الضرورة .* 
*  فعن  ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( إِنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَذَابًا عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ الْمُصَوِّرُونَ ) متفق عليه .*
*   وعَنْ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( لَا تَدْخُلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ  بَيْتًا فِيهِ كَلْبٌ  وَلَا صُورَةٌ ) متفق عليه .*
*  وجاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (1 / 666) :*
*  "  لا يجوز تصوير ذوات الأرواح بالكاميرا أو غيرها من آلات التصوير ، ولا  اقتناء صور  ذوات الأرواح ولا الإبقاء عليها إلا لضرورة كالصور التي تكون  بالتابعية أو جواز  السفر ، فيجوز تصويرها والإبقاء عليها للضرورة إليها "  انتهى .*
*  وجاء فيها أيضا (1 / 671) :*
*  "  تصوير ذوات الأرواح بالكاميرا وغيرها حرام ، وعلى من فعل ذلك أن يتوب  إلى الله  ويستغفره ويندم على ما حصل منه ولا يعود إليه " انتهى .*
*  وللاستزادة : راجع جواب السؤال رقم (22660)  ، (8954)  .*
*   ويتأكد التحريم حينما تكون صورا لطلبة وطالبات ، والطالبات في كامل  زينتهن ، وقد  أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين بغض البصر فقال : (قُلْ  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ  أَبْصَارِهِمْ) النور/30 ، وأمر النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم الرجل أن يصرف بصره عن  المرأة الأجنبية عنه ، فعَنْ    جَرِيرِ   بْنِ   عَبْدِ   اللَّهِ  رضي  الله عنه قَالَ  :  (سَأَلْتُ    رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ   صَلَّى   اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ   عَنْ    نَظَرِ   الْفُجَاءَةِ   فَأَمَرَنِي   أَنْ   أَصْرِفَ   بَصَرِي) رواه  مسلم (2159) .*
* قال  النووي رحمه الله :* 
*  "(الْفُجَاءَة) وَيُقَال : (الْفَجْأَة) هِيَ الْبَغْتَة .* 
*   وَمَعْنَى نَظَر الْفَجْأَة : أَنْ يَقَع بَصَره عَلَى الْأَجْنَبِيَّة  مِنْ غَيْر  قَصْد فَلَا إِثْم عَلَيْهِ فِي أَوَّل ذَلِكَ , وَيَجِب  عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَصْرِف  بَصَره فِي الْحَال , فَإِنْ صَرَفَ فِي الْحَال  فَلَا إِثْم عَلَيْهِ , وَإِنْ  اِسْتَدَامَ النَّظَر أَثِمَ لِهَذَا  الْحَدِيث , فَإِنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ أَمَرَهُ بِأَنْ  يَصْرِف بَصَره مَعَ قَوْله تَعَالَى : (قُلْ  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا  مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ)" انتهى .*
*  فعلى هذا ، لا يجوز التقاط مثل هذه الصورة ولا الاحتفاظ بها .* 
*  والله أعلم .* 

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*حكم اقتناء مجلات القصص المصورة أمثال : " باسم " , " سنان " , " ماجد " ، وغيرها ؟*

 *Share                 |                * 

*     		السؤال : ما حكم اقتناء مجلات القصص المصورة أمثال : " باسم " , " سنان " , " ماجد " ، وغيرها ؟ * 

*   الجواب :* *  الحمد لله*
*  أولاً:*
* لا  يجوز اقتناء المجلات التي فيها صور لذوات الأرواح إذا كان هذا الاقتناء من أجل ما  فيها من الصور ، أو كانت بها صور نساء .*
*  وعلى من أراد اقتناءها والحالة هذه : أن يطمس صور النساء بالكلية ، وصورة رأس غيرهن  من ذوات الأرواح .*
* 1.  سئل  علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء :* 
*  ماذا تقولون في اقتناء المجلات التي فيها صور ، هل هي من الصور المنهي عنها ؟ .*
*  فأجابوا :* 
*  "اقتناء المجلات التي فيها الصور : يجوز إذا كان  الاقتناء من أجل ما تحتوي عليه من  العلم النافع ، وينبغي لمن اقتناها أن  يطمس ما فيها من الصور ، بالحبر ، ونحوه ،  أما إذا كان الاقتناء من أجل  الصور : فلا يجوز" انتهى .*
*  الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان ،  الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود .*
*  "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (1/691 ، 692) .*
* 2.  وقال الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله :*
* "لا  مانع مِن حفظ الكتب ، والصحف ، والمجلات المفيدة ،  وإن كان فيها بعض الصور ، لكن إن  كانت الصور نسائية : فالواجب طمسها ،  أمَّا إن كانت مِن صور الرجال : فيكفي طمس  الرأس ؛ عملاً بالأحاديث  الصحيحة الواردة في ذلك" انتهى .*
*  "فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز" (24/86) .*
* 3.  وقال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :*
*  "أما المجلات التي أُصدرت من أجل الصور ، وتُقتنى من  أجل الصور : فإن هذه حرام ، لا  يحل اقتناؤها ، لأن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً  فيه صورة" انتهى .*
*  "لقاء الباب المفتوح" (52/السؤال 20) .*
*  وأمَّا إن كانت الصور الفوتغرافية ليست للنساء ، ولا  هي مقصودة في شراء المجلة :  فيرى بعض العلماء أن هذا مما يشق طمسه ، ويرى  جواز الاحتفاظ بها لقراءتها ،  والاستفادة مما فيها .*
* قال  الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :*
*  اقتناء المجلات الإسلامية التي فيها صور : لا بأس به ؛ لأن الرجل إنما اقتناها لما  فيها من الفائدة ، وليس من أجل الصور .*
*  "لقاء الباب المفتوح" (52/السؤال 20) .*
*  وقال رحمه الله :*
*  المجلات عموماً إذا اقتناها الإنسان من أجل ما فيها  من الصور : فهذا حرام ، ولا  إشكال فيه ، وإن اقتناها من أجل ما فيها من  الفوائد ، ولا يبالي بما فيها من صور :  فأرجو ألا يكون به بأس ؛ لأن مشقة  التحرز من الصور في كل جريدة ، وفي كل مجلة ظاهرة  ، والمشقة تجلب التيسير ،  لكن الاستغناء عنها أحسن ، وفي الكتب الشرعية ما هو خير ،  وأوفى .*
*  "لقاء الباب المفتوح" (58/السؤال 10) .*
*  والله أعلم*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*


* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ*

* الصور الجائزة والمحرَّم اقتناؤها ، وعلاقة ذلك بدخول الملائكة لأمكنة وجودها*

* السؤال :  هل يجوز أن أصلي في حجرة بها زينات من العرائس ، واللعب ؟ وأنا  لا أفهم  لماذا يقول الناس إن الملائكة لا تدخل بيوتاً بها عرائس ، ولعب ،  فهل هذا  من الإسلام ؟ . من فضلك بيِّن لي صحة هذا الحكم ، بحديث صحيح ، لو  وُجد .* 

*   الجواب :* *  الحمد لله*
*  أولاً :*
* من  الجيد السؤال عن أحكام الشرع الله تعالى لمن لا  يعلمها ، ومن الجيد أيضاً : أن يكون  السائل فطناً ، فيسأل عن الدليل على  حكم مسألته ، حتى يكون متبعاً الكتاب والسنة .*
*  ثانياً :*
* ثبت  في السنَّة الصحيحة – بلا ريب – تحريم الرسم ،  والنحت ، لذوات الأرواح ، وثبت –  كذلك - أن الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً توجد  فيه تلك الصور المحرمة ، والمقصود بهم :  ملائكة الرحمة والاستغفار .*
* فعن  أبي طلحة رضي الله عنه قال : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ  اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ :  ( لاَ تَدْخُلُ المَلاَئِكَةُ بَيْتاً  فِيهِ كَلْبٌ، وَلاَ صُورَةٌ تَمَاثِيلُ )  رواه البخاري ( 3053 ) ومسلم (  2106 ) .*
* وعن  عائشة رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : قَالَ رَسُولُ  اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : قَالَ  جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَمُ: (  إِنَّا لاَ نَدْخُلُ بَيْتاً فِيهِ كَلْبٌ أوْ  صُورَةٌ ) رواه مسلم ( 2104  ) .*
*  فإذا وجدت الصور المحرَّمة في بيت : حُرم أهله وجود ملائكة الرحمة ، والاستغفار ،  وصار البيت مأوى للشياطين .*
*  ويدخل في هذه الصور المحرمة :*
* 1.  التماثيل لذوات الأرواح ، مصنعة ، أم منحوتة ، من أي مادة كان ذلك التصنيع ، أو  النحت .*
*  ويدخل فيها حلي النساء المصنع على صورة حيوان .*
* 2.  الصور الشمسية - الفوتوغرافية - ، التي لا يحتاج  صاحبها إليها ، بل يحتفظ بها  للذكرى أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب التي ليست  ضرورية .*
* 3.  الصور المرسومة باليد ، أو بالكمبيوتر ، لذوات الأرواح .*
* ولا  يدخل في هذا الحكم [التحريم ، وحرمان دخول الملائكة] الصور التي يجوز اقتناؤها ،  ومنها:*
* 1.  ما كان وجوده ضرورة ، كصور البطاقة الشخصية ، وجواز السفر ، وكالصور الموجودة على  الأوراق النقدية .*
* 2.  ما كان ممتهناً من الصور ، كالموجود منها على السجاد ، أو علب الحليب ، والصلصة ،  وغيرها ، مما مصيره القمامة .*
* قال  الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :*
* قال  الخطَّابي : والصورة التي لا تدخل الملائكة البيت  الذي هي فيه ما يحرم اقتناؤه ،  وهو ما يكون من الصور التي فيها الروح ،  مما لم يقطع رأسه ، أو لم يمتهن .*
* "  فتح الباري " ( 10 / 382 ) .* 
*  وقال علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء :*
* إن  صور جميع الأحياء من آدمي أو حيوان محرمة ، سواء  كانت مجسمة ، أم رسوماً ، وألوانا  في ورق ، ونحوه ، أم نسيجاً في قماش ،  أو صوراً شمسية ، والملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً  فيه صورة ؛ لعموم الأحاديث  الصحيحة التي دلت على ذلك .*
*  ويرخص فيما دعت إليه الضرورة ، كصور المجرمين ،  والمشبوهين ؛ لضبطهم ، والصور التي  تدخل في جوازات السفر ، وحفائظ النفوس ؛  لشدة الضرورة إلى ذلك ، ونرجو ألا تكون هذه  وأمثالها مانعة من دخول  الملائكة البيت لضرورة حفظها ، وحملها ، والله المستعان .* 
*  وهكذا الصور التي تمتهن كالتي في الفراش ، والوسائد ،  نرجو أنها لا تمنع من دخول  الملائكة ، ومن الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك : قول  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن  أصحاب هذه الصور يعذبون يوم القيامة ،  ويقال لهم : أحيوا ما خلقتم ) رواه البخاري .*
*  وروي أيضاً عن أبي جحيفة رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لعن آكل  الربا وموكله ولعن المصور ) .*
*  الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان ،  الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود .* 
* "  فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 1 / 720 ، 721 ) .*
*  وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (134313)  .*
* 3.  لعب الأطفال .*
* وقد  سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم (119056)  و (20325)  .*
*  ثالثا :*
* أما  حكم الصلاة في مكان فيه صور : فهو مبني على  التقسيم السابق ، فلا تجوز الصلاة في  مكان فيه صور محرَّمة ، وتجوز الصلاة  في مكان فيه صور جائزة .*
* قال  الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :*
* أما  الصلاة في الأماكن التي توجد فيها مثل هذه الصور :  فإن كانت من الأشياء المباحة ،  كالذي يُمْتَهَن - على قول جمهور أهل  العلم - : فلا بأس بها ، وإن كانت من الأشياء  التي غير مباحة ، مثل الصور  المعلقة : فإنه لا يُصلَّى في هذا المكان حتى تُنَزَّل  الصور ، مع أن هذه  الصور المعلقة لا يجوز أن تعلَّق أبداً مهما كان المصوَّر ، بعض  الناس يضع  صورته في برواز ، ويعلقها في المجلس ، أو يضع صورة والده ، أحياناً يضعون   صورة الوالد وهو ميت - نسأل الله العافية - وبعض الناس يضع صور اللاعبين -  لاعبي  الكرة ! - ، وللناس إرادات ، وأهواء ، المهم : كل الصور المعلقة لا  تجوز أيّاً كان  المعلَّق   .*
* "  جلسات رمضانية " ( رقم الدرس : 6 ، عام 1410 هـ ) .*
*  وسئل الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله :*
*  أصلي بغرفة بها صور ، كصورة صديق لي معلقة على الحائط  ، أو صورة إنسان آخر ، وقد  قال لي بعض الأخوة : " إن صلاتك باطلة بسبب  استقبال هذه الصور " ، فماذا أفعل في  المدة الماضية ؟ وما حكم صلاتي ؟  بارك الله فيكم .*
*  فأجاب :* 
*  الصلاة صحيحة ، ومَن قال إن الصلاة باطلة : فقد غلط ،  فالصلاة صحيحة ، ولكن يكره  الصلاة في هذه الحجرة إذا تيسر غيرها ، وإلا  فالصلاة صحيحة ؛ لأنك لا تعبد الصور ،  إنما صليت لله ، فصلاتك صحيحة .*
* "  فتاوى نور على الدرب " ( ص 309 ، 310 ) .*
*  وسئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله :*
* هل  تجوز صلاة المصلي وأمامه صورة حيوان ، كالحصان - مثلاً - ، معلقة على الجدار ؟ .*
*  فأجاب :*
*  الصلاة صحيحة ، لكن أصل تعليق الصور على الجدران : لا يجوز .*
*  الصور إنما تجوز إذا كانت ممتهنة ، توطأ ، وأما إذا  كانت معلقة : فلا ، وقد أخبر  النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ( أن  الملائكة لا تدخل بيتاً فيه صورة ) .*
* "  فتاوى نور على الدرب " ( شريط : 372 ، وجه : ب ) .* 
*  ولمزيد الفائدة يراجع جواب السؤال رقم (  6390 ) و (  130263 ) .*

*  والله أعلم*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

*حكم استخدام الدمى والمجسمات في تعلم الطب*

* السؤال: ما حكم استخدام الدمى التي على شكل الإنسان في تعلم الطب؟ كتعلم إعطاء الدواء وقياس الحرارة؟ وما حكم صناعتها لهذا الغرض ؟* 


*    الجواب :* *  الحمد لله*
* لا  يجوز تصوير ذوات الأرواح أو عمل مجسم لإنسان أو حيوان إلا إذا دعت ضرورة أو حاجة  ماسة لذلك .*
* ولا  شك أن الصور والمجسمات في المجال الطبي مما تدعو  إليه الحاجة في فهم المعلومات  الطبية وإيصالها إلى أذهان الطلاب ، كما  أنها بديل نافع عن الاطلاع على المرضى  والكشف عن عوراتهم في كثير من  الأحيان .*
* وقد  ذكر الدكتور محمد بن أحمد واصل في رسالته "أحكام  التصوير في الفقه الإسلامي" كلاما  مفصلا حول استخدام الصور - بأنواعها- في  المجال الطبي ، وهذا بعض ما جاء فيه :*
*  " استخدام الصور المذكورة في المجال الطبي لها أحوال :*
*  الحال الأولى : أن تكون الصورة لجزء مستقل من أجزاء  البدن الداخلية ، كالكبد  والكلية والقلب وغير ذلك ، أو الأجزاء الخارجية  كاليد والرجل والفخذ ونحو ذلك من  الأجزاء ما عدا الوجه ، فمثل هذه الصورة  التي لا تتكون منها صورة كاملة لذوات الروح  ليست محرمة ولا مكروهة ، بل  مباحة من أصلها ؛ لقول جبريل عليه السلام للنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم : (  فمر برأس التمثال يقطع فيصير كهيئة الشجرة )...* 
*  الحال الثانية : أن تكون تلك الصور المستخدمة في هذا  المجال لذوات الأرواح كاملة  كانت ، أو نصفية مع وجود الرأس ، مجسمة أو  مسطحة ، يدوية أو آلية ، وذلك كالصور  التي تستخدم في معامل الكليات الطبية  ، أو في قاعات المحاضرات ، لغرض التطبيق على   الدراسات والمعلومات  النظرية ، وكالتي تستخدم أثناء المؤتمرات والندوات الطبية  لإجراء التجارب  والدراسات والبحوث الطبية عليها فما حكم استخدام تلك الصور المذكورة  في  هذه الحال ؟* 
*  الذي يبدو أنه يجوز استخدام كل ما تدعو إليه الحاجة  من الصور والتصوير ، ما لم تكن  هناك وسيلة تقوم مقام وسيلة الصورة ، وذلك  لما يلي من الأدلة :*
*  الدليل الأول : أن استخدام الصور المذكورة قد أصبحت  ضرورة وحاجة ماسة نظرا لأهمية  هذا العلم وشدة حاجة الناس إليه ، وبما أن  التصوير والصور من أعظم الوسائل إن لم  تكن هي الوسيلة الوحيدة إلى فهم  المعلومات الطبية وإيصالها إلى أذهان الطلاب ، فإنه  يجوز استخدامها ضرورة  ...*
*  الدليل الثاني : أن استخدام الصور في مثل هذا المجال  يعتبر إهانة لتلك الصور  المذكورة في الغالب ، حيث إن استخدامها سيكون  تطبيقا ميدانيا على المعلومات  والدراسات النظرية – فيما يظهر- وذلك كبقر  البطن أو فتح الصدر وإخراج بعض الأجزاء  التي على صورة الأجزاء الحقيقية من  الإنسان... ومن المعلوم أنه يجوز اتخاذ الصور  المهانة ولو كانت من ذوات  الأرواح ...*
*  الدليل الثالث : أنه لا يخشى تعظيم مثل هذه الصور المؤدي إلى الغلو فيها من دون  الله تعالى ...*
*  الدليل الرابع : أنه يترتب على استخدام مثل هذه الصور  فائدة ومصلحة عامة ملموسة  محققة ، فيجوز اتخاذها واستخدامها لترجيح  المصلحة المترتبة عليها على مفسدة الصور  واتخاذها " انتهى من "أحكام  التصوير" ص 510- 517 .*
*  والحاصل : أنه يجوز صناعة هذه الدمي واستعمالها في مجال التدريس والتعلم .*
*  والله أعلم .*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ*

* حكم تصوير وجه المريض قبل إجراء عملية تجميلية له*

* السؤال :   سؤالي متعلق برسم الأشياء غير الحية فأنا أعمل طبيبة ودائما ما  نرى مرضى  بجروح وعاهات وهكذا وهذه الجروح دائما ما تكون في الوجه وهنا  نضطر لرسم  الوجه لنضعه في السجلات الطبية لنقوم بعد ذلك بالجراحة. وقد  قرأت أن رسم  الوجه حرام أو الأجسام المادية. وهل يجوز هذا إسلاميا في حالة  السجلات  الطبية لتسجيل المرضى وغير ذلك؟ إنني لا أستطيع أن أتوقف عن هذا  وأخاف  تبعات عملي هذا؟ * 

*   الجواب :* *  الحمد لله*
* لا  يجوز رسم أو تصوير ذوات الأرواح من الإنسان أو الطير أو الحيوان ، وقد سبق بيان ذلك  في جواب السؤال رقم (8954)  .*
*  ويستثنى من ذلك ما دعت إليه الضرورة أو الحاجة كالصورة لجواز السفر أو البطاقة  الشخصية أو تصوير المجرمين ونحوهم .*
*  ويدخل في ذلك ما ذكرت من تصوير الوجه وما فيه من  عاهات وجروح قبل إجراء العملية  والاحتفاظ بالصورة في السجلات الطبيبة ،  فهذا مما تدعو إليه الحاجة مع كون الصورة  ناقصة غير كاملة ، لكن يُقتصر  عندئذ على التصوير ولا يلجأ فيه إلى الرسم ؛ لأن  الرسم آكد في التحريم من  التصوير الفوتغرافي ، إذ جمهور الفقهاء على تحريم رسم ذوات  الأرواح ، وأما  التصوير الفوتغرافي ففيه نزاع مشهور بين المعاصرين .*
* قال  الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله : "إذا  كانت الصورة غير كاملة من أصلها  كتصوير الوجه والرأس والصدر ونحو ذلك  وأزيل من الصورة ما لا تبقى معه الحياة فمقتضى  كلام كثير من الفقهاء  إجازته ، لا سيما إذا دعت الحاجة إلى هذا النوع وهو التصوير  البعضي ، وعلى  كل فإن على العبد تقوى الله ما استطاع ، واجتناب ما نهى الله ورسوله  عنه ،  (ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجاً ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب) الطلاق/2-3" انتهى  من  "فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم" (1/167) .*
*  والله أعلم .*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*


* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ*

* حكم التصاوير التي على البطانية وعلب الصلصة وغيرها*

* السؤال : بعض البطانيات ، وعلب الحليب ، وكل الأغراض اللازمة والأشياء التي  ندخلها  بيوتنا فيها صور . فهل نرفض هذه الأشياء من أجل صورها أم لا ؟ * 

*  الجواب :*
*  الحمد لله*
*  "هذه يُعفى عنها لأنها ممتهنة ، فالفراش ممتهن ،  والوسادة ممتهنة ، وعلب الصلصة  تلقى في القمامة ، فلا يضر ما فيها من  الصور إن شاء الله ؛ لأنها كلها ممتهنة"  انتهى .*


*الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله*
* "فتاوى نور على الدرب" (1/241)*


*حكم الصورة التي في التلفاز؟*

* السؤال : بعض الدعاة إلى الله لا زالوا يتحرجون من الصورة التي في التلفاز ، ولذلك لا يشاركون في برامجه ، فما رأيكم في ذلك؟* 

*  الجواب :*
*  الحمد لله*
*  "نعم ، لا شك أن هناك من يتحرج من ذلك وهو التصوير  لأجل الإذاعة في التلفاز ، ومن  نشر العلم في التلفاز وهذا يختلف بحسب ما  أعطى الله الناس من العلم والإدراك  والبصيرة ، والنظر في العواقب ، فمن  شرح الله صدره واتسع أفق علمه ليعمل في التلفاز  ويبلغ رسالات الله فله  أجره وله ثوابه عند الله ، ومن اشتبه عليه الأمر ولم ينشرح  صدره لذلك  فنرجو أن يكون معذوراً .*
* أما  أنا فأعتقد أن من شرح الله صدره لذلك وأعانه الله  على ذلك ، فإن هذه المصلحة العظمى  ـ وهي نشر الدين وتوجيه الناس إلى  الخير ـ يغتفر في جنبها ما يقع من تصويره لهذا  الأمر ، وكونه يصور لهذا  الأمر فإنها مفسدة جزئية تنغمر في جنب المصلحة العظمى التي  هي تبليغ الناس  رسالات الله ، وتعليم الناس شرع الله ، وتوجيه الناس إلى الخير حتى  لا  يخلو المجال لأهل الباطل ، وحتى لا يتسع لأهل الباطل أفق دعواتهم إلى  باطلهم ،  ونسأل الله السلامة والتوفيق" انتهى .*
*  سماحة   الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله*
*  "فتاوى نور  على  الدرب" (2/703) .*


*سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله "فتاوى نور على الدرب" (2/703) .*


* ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ*

* الصور التي لا يجوز وجودها في البيت*

* السؤال : ما هي أنواع الصور التي لا يجوز وجودها في البيوت ؟* 

*  الجواب :*
*  الحمد لله*
*  "الصور المنصوبة التي تنصب على الجدران أو على  الأبواب ، أو تجعل في الستور التي  على الأبواب أو الجدران ، أو في براويز  تجعل على الجدار ، فهذه لا تجوز ، أما إذا  كانت الصورة في الفراش الذي  يوطأ ، أو في السرر التي يُجلس عليها ، أو في الوسائد  فلا حرج فيها ؛  لأنها ممتهنة ، وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رأى ستراً عند  عائشة  فيه تصاوير ، فغضب وأمر بهتكه فجعلت منه عائشة وسادتين كان يرتفق بهما عليه   الصلاة والسلام .*
*  وثبت من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه وغيره أن جبريل  عليه الصلاة والسلام كان له  موعد مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما حضر  وجد في البيت تمثالاً وستراً فيه تصاوير  ، وكلباً لم يعلمه النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، فتوقف جبريل ولم يدخل حتى أخبره  جبريل بذلك ، فقال له : (مُر  برأس التمثال أن يقطع ، وبالستر أن يتخذ منه وسادتان  منتبذتان توطآن ،  وبالكلب أن يخرج) ، فأمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخرج الكلب  ، وكان  تحت نضد الحسن أو الحسين [النضد يشبه الطاولة ، توضع عليه الثياب] ، وأمر   بالستر أن يتخذ منه وسادتان منتبذتان توطآن ، وأمر بالتمثال أن يقطع رأسه  فدخل  جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام" انتهى .*
*  سماحة   الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله*
*  "فتاوى نور على الدرب" (1/235 ، 236) .*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*


* ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ*

* إرسال صورة المسافر للاطمئنان عليه ليست ضرورة*

* Share                 |                * 

*     		السؤال : زوجتي مقيمة معي في السعودية وتريد أن  ترسل صورتها إلى والدتها بمصر لتطمئن  عليها ، وقد سمعت فتوى بأن التصوير  بآلات التصوير حرام . فهل هذا من  الضرورات التي تبيح المحظورات؟* 

*  الجواب :*
*  الحمد لله*
*  "ليس هذا من الضروري ، وليس لها أن ترسل صورتها إلى  أمها ، ولا إلى غير أمها ، وليس  هذا ضرورة ، ويمكن أن تكاتبها وتكلمها  بالهاتف والحمد لله ، أما إرسال الصورة فلا  يجوز" انتهى .*
*  سماحة   الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله*
*  "فتاوى نور  على  الدرب"  (1/435) .*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

يتبـــــــــبع إن شاء الله

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ
نتابع معكِ نقلكِ الطيب أختنا الفاضلة.

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

ماشاء الله ..
جهدٌ مشكور .. وفتاوى مهمة
أحسن الله إليكِ ونفع بكِ .

----------

